# Since everyone doubts my words.....



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

At this time I am going to provide the three documents that show proof that the GTS I own is US AND STREET legal. Since it is REQUIRED that any skyline brought into the country HAS TO PASS EPA standards which are dictated state by state through emissions control facilities. Here is the EPA/Emissions form for my GTS.










Since every state is required to have the car inspected by the DMV and all titles and supporting paperwork as to be reviewed for authenticity for non-conforming vehicles to recieve a US title I am providing a picture of my title and registration for my GTS.


















DUELY NOTE!!! on the Oregon title there is a little box that states TITLE BRANDS. This box is for ANY stipulations, or restrictions placed on the vehicle at the time the DMV does their inspections. Which they would put show or display, research only, or whatever other label they would put on the car for restrictions would be placed in this box... and amazingly enough that damn thing says NONE. So with this proof in your face you can say what you want, write what you want, post what you want but this GTS is COMPLETELY STREET AND US LEGAL. Keep doubting me, or whatever you want to do, but in about 60 days when I have the other 4 skylines I have in my brokerage house in Long Beach sitting in my garage area right next to 9 Seond Racing I will just sit back and laugh as all the "naysayers" come to me to buy cars and I probably just turn them away. Also so you know I sold this GTS for $32K, so I am not out to screw anyone, I have never once lied to anyone, and I have been man of my word since DAY ONE! Take your skepticism and stick it in your ass, because I no longer have anything to prove to anyone.

I would provide the proof of insurance form for the car but unfortunately it no longer belongs to me the owner and my partner company 9 Second Racing has purchased the GTS from me. 

Sorry to act like an ass but I dont know what else you would want from me, and truthfully you will still be driving your silly ricer as I blow by you in my new GTR that is on its way to Long Beach as I type.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

I never doubted you for a second. good job on bring the skyline over. Major props goes to you :thumbup:


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

please don't put me on the asshole list since I'm not anyone of them


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

haha, why are you acting like a baby.... come on dude, everyone has doubts bout something, hell you have doubts when you go to a new resturant. its normal human emotion. and as a business peson, why would you not sell a car cuz there is some doubt, cuz that means you still pay taxes on each car you have. that is just stupid business ethic. you need to grow up and act like a busniess man and not a 5 year old.


im sorry, i would love to buy one of those cars off you, but its hard to believe a grown man acts like you do. You PROVED all the doubt wrong. you did finally legalize the cars. Congrats. Hell im sure that its legal now, im sure mike will want to look into buying one. And for you to turn down a sale, it would just be stupid


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> haha, why are you acting like a baby.... come on dude, everyone has doubts bout something, hell you have doubts when you go to a new resturant. its normal human emotion. and as a business peson, why would you not sell a car cuz there is some doubt, cuz that means you still pay taxes on each car you have. that is just stupid business ethic. you need to grow up and act like a busniess man and not a 5 year old.
> 
> 
> im sorry, i would love to buy one of those cars off you, but its hard to believe a grown man acts like you do. You PROVED all the doubt wrong. you did finally legalize the cars. Congrats. Hell im sure that its legal now, im sure mike will want to look into buying one. And for you to turn down a sale, it would just be stupid


Grown man acting like I do, you know what I have never been anything but honest and to have people question my integrity angers me. I am not just doing this for me, I am trying to do this for EVERYONE that has been drooling over these cars for years... I am not going to apologize for being pissed off about someone questioning my word. That is just the way I am. SOOOO, with that said enjoy!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Listen, In every industry there will be people that are sceptical, especially around the skyline where hundreds of people have come on this board sayin they can import cars legally. You HAVE always been honest with us and that will show back on you when people want to buy from you. Now that you have shown that you have done it, I will be the first to congradulate you. We are all goin to be thankful for your contribution to the nissan community.. Please just dont take offense from this. Cuz when you start, it will start affecting your business and neither of us want that to happen.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok, I'm sorry to rain on this parade, but what does this prove. _'96 Nissan 2DR _ could be just about anything........ Seems to me a 2 door sports car would be listed as a _Coupe_.

Edit: and whats with the Colorado inspection sheet. Lists 1995 as year, make as "other"........ A little consistency would be nice. 
Tell you what, take a pic of your vehicles VIN plate with these matching numbers and I'll beleive you.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Now, 96skyline, these are just concerns and questions, dont take it to heart.



ps. do yo have the NHTSA, DOT, and EPA certificates.. just wondering if you could kindly help.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

> I will just sit back and laugh as all the "naysayers" come to me to buy cars and I probably just turn them away


Now that's a real grown up business plan.




> I have never been anything but honest and to have people question my integrity angers me


Please show me where anyone questioned your integrity.... I'll say it again.. You come into this community unknown and people say they are skeptical until you show proof... exactly how is that questioning your integrity?


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

OKay, explain this to me. You all doubt him and then PsuLemon even says he has been nothing but honest with you guys since he has been here. Does this make sense to any of you? Its sounds like a bunch of hypocritical bull shit to me.

I think you guys need to leave this dude alone. If hes always been honest, why would he lie now? I'm sorry, but you guys are telling the wrong person to grow up. Yeah, his comment about turning people away was childish/stupid. But I would be a little pissed off too. Wouldn't you?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Acceler8ter said:


> OKay, explain this to me. You all doubt him and then PsuLemon even says he has been nothing but honest with you guys since he has been here. Does this make sense to any of you? Its sounds like a bunch of hypocritical bull shit to me.
> 
> I think you guys need to leave this dude alone. If hes always been honest, why would he lie now? I'm sorry, but you guys are telling the wrong person to grow up. Yeah, his comment about turning people away was childish/stupid. But I would be a little pissed off too. Wouldn't you?


cuz i can't edit my thread, i was goin to take out a few parts once i rediscovered some information talkin with other mods.


and i wouldn't be pissed cuz its a part of business... he needs to be a grown up cuz not everyone will believe him. he needs to disprove us. not teh other way around.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> cuz i can't edit my thread, i was goin to take out a few parts once i rediscovered some information talkin with other mods.
> 
> 
> and i wouldn't be pissed cuz its a part of business... he needs to be a grown up cuz not everyone will believe him. he needs to disprove us. not teh other way around.


Oh I see. *shrug* Whatever steams your clams then.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you are new so you wouldn't understand. I have been here for years and i can tell you many times there were people makin the same claims but didn't come through. We just express out concern. If he, a businessman, can not take a concern without it gettin to him, business will suffer from it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

chill out dude.

I don't see why you wouldn't think that people are gonna be skeptic about this. your doing something that not many people do.

Instead of acting like an ass just tell us to give you a few months, and then prove it when you have everything up and running. all your doing is getting a community of enthusits upset because of the way you are acting.

"you will still be driving your silly ricer as I blow by you in my new GTR "

Now I do question your professionallism.

Still though, good luck with everything, I hope you find some good salesmen, b/c skyline or not, even if I had the money I wouldn't get one from someone acting like you do twards potention buyers and nissan supporters.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> you are new so you wouldn't understand. I have been here for years and i can tell you many times there were people makin the same claims but didn't come through. We just express out concern. If he, a businessman, can not take a concern without it gettin to him, business will suffer from it.


Just cause I'm new doesn't mean anything. I've been on many other forums. So I know what your talking about. I just don't wanna argue with you though.. and since you also said you wanted to take some previous stuff back you can pretty much consider most of what I said as mute. Cool? Okay. :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hey, nice to see everyone here has access to your address


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

flaming doodie bags!!!!!!!!!














alright now nobody really do this or I will be blamed.


----------



## imoz (Jul 4, 2005)

96skylineguy said:


> At this time I am going to provide the three documents that show proof that the GTS I own is US AND STREET legal. Since it is REQUIRED that any skyline brought into the country HAS TO PASS EPA standards which are dictated state by state through emissions control facilities. Here is the EPA/Emissions form for my GTS.
> 
> <image snipped>
> 
> ...


Although you have documentation from the STATE all this proves is that you were able to push it through your local DMV. Do you have your letter from the DOT?

I think what you are doing is admirable but you need to take a few steps back and THINK about what you are posting. At first I thought you were pretty serious and going about things methodically and the right way, but the above post makes me start to wonder.

If someone were to call the DOT with the above VIN are you saying the car would check out as federally legal? I don't think you'll be laughing when naysayers come to you to buy a car, but maybe you'll be laughing when a DOT or customs official shows up at your doorstep to have the car crushed. I'm not saying it to be a dick or a naysayer or whatever, I'm serious...you should think about it and make 100% sure you are POSITIVE the car really is 100% legal before posting documentation like the above publicly on the internet.

You keep harping on about how you have been 100% honest and you don't like having your integrity questioned etc., and that is perfectly understandable. And I'm sure you are being 100% honest based on your knowledge at the current time. HOWEVER, a month ago you were still in the process of apparently flying back and forth and meeting with the DOT in person etc. Now suddenly you have brought a car over and are claiming it is 100% legal. So, that means one of the following occurred:

A) You purchased the intellectual property from Motorex detailing the proprietary modifications needed to bring the Skyline into compliance with federal regulations.
B) You convinced the DOT to provide you with the details of the modifications Motorex performs (or said they would perform).
C) You crash tested cars, compiled results, engineered solutions to bring the car into compliance, submitted a package to the DOT and were approved in only a few short weeks.
D) You shipped the car here, somehow got it off the dock and out of customs, and pushed it through the DMV under the radar, but have no supporting documentation from the feds making it a US legal car.
E) You got customs/DOT to release the car to you for research purposes, but then pushed it through the DMV under the radar and sold it anyway, hoping that the DOT would lose track or just doesn't care enough.

I think D occurred. Hopefully you can clarify which of the above occurred.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Acceler8ter said:


> OKay, explain this to me. You all doubt him and then PsuLemon even says he has been nothing but honest with you guys since he has been here. Does this make sense to any of you? Its sounds like a bunch of hypocritical bull shit to me.
> 
> I think you guys need to leave this dude alone. If hes always been honest, why would he lie now? I'm sorry, but you guys are telling the wrong person to grow up. Yeah, his comment about turning people away was childish/stupid. But I would be a little pissed off too. Wouldn't you?


No I wouldn't be pissed off.. then again I wouldn't have posted anything until all my ducks were in a row...

You can't blame people for having skeptism... If you spent anytime in this community at all,( yes more than your 5 months and 70 posts) then you would know what I'm talking about... for every 50 people that have come here with this same story maybe two have actually carried through with the entire legal process....The last one is now selling the car on ebay as "Needs to be Legalized" ...He to said it was legal and got pissed off.. 

If your going to spend this sort of money on one of these cars you'd be ignorant not to ask questions and request documents.. If you're attempting to sell one of these cars then it would be to your benefit to answer all the questions and not get pissy when questions are asked...

Why is this common sense approach being questioned?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Well the last person did get the skyline here after 9 months, but then he had to sell it cuz he didn't have an addition 15k to get it legalized. He tried to sell it on ebay fro 9k and then the additional 15K to just pick it up at the NY RI... that is why we are skeptical.. You can't tell me that you wouldn't be skeptical if you were goin to spend over 30k for a car that you were told was legal, but you werent sure.. get real dude.



accelerater.. i respect that you may have been on other forums and not questioning that, i am sayin you were't on a forum that involved skylines. At one time Motorex and RBmotoring where pretty much one company, now they are two companies out of business for not really legalizing shit. You can be a very knowledgable person, but you aren't bout this situation and this process.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

96skylineguy its great what you are doing,good luck with the venture


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Go read the post I made *before* this one. What did I say? I pretty much said to ignore my post if you think about it. So do just that.

Oh, and I don't have to post nor be registered here to be able to read posts here. It is entirely possible that I could have been here a long time just reading, which is actually the case. I don't post a lot because I don't want to misinform someone of something plus I'm pretty good about figuring out most of my own problems. I usually only post when I want advice.

Mmkay, thanks and I hope you let me fade out of this conversation.


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

hey man you live in colorado??? I saw a skyline at the movie theatre here about a week ago and I nearly wrecked because I couldn't believe it if that ones yours than I give you mad props it looks sweet


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Due to the confidentiality grant that the NHTSA awarded Motorex all the structural modifications that they "claimed" to have completed and engineered into each and every vehicle the "certified legal". I have viewed 2 cars with Motorex's badges on them and neither have had the following implimented on them:

Side door reinforcement inlays, capable of withstanding a 33mph hit to the door without crushing or dislodging the doors. The secondary retaining bar for the door latch was not implimented either, which isnt hard you can replace it with a door latch from the 240sx/300zx.

The seats on both cars were replaces with a set of Sparco/Bride seats and I could not see if they had added the retaining strut under where the seat attaches to the floor of the car, which is required. Pretty much a 1/4 inch plate has to be added to the both the inside and outside of the vehicle and the holes redrilled and the seat mounted from there. This can cause problems with some models and the mold of the car with the undercarriage.

Both cars did have the lower seat belt system replaced with a four point harness system, which is US legal even though the federal register states the lower seat belt anchorage point needs to be replaced and reinforced just like the seat replacement. This will pass DOT but they did say something to me about correctly doing the anchorage point and getting it certified before adding the 4 point harness in. If you have ever been in a skyline or looked at the factory lower seat belt point, the seat belt slides back and forth with the seat for basic comfort, I do know why they asked it to be replaced but I think its a better system then what is on cars now.

The drivers side air bag on the 93-96 GTS/GTR models can be easily replaced with a 240sx factory steering wheel for the actual air bag passing DOT. Though they are kind of picky about the working conditions of the deployment I have been told that they will pass it as long as it has the US standard size and actuation system install (Hence using the 240sx).

The dash has to be removed, a 6 point "reinforcement" bar has to be added, which is near identical to the 240's and the 300's system. Its basically considered a forward mounted "roll cage" for the dash. These are the words from DOT not me. It kind of looks like a funky looking "m". Once this piece is added into the dash you can deal with the steering wheel support bar at the same time but to be honest and what I have been told by NHTSA/DOT that retaining point is really questionable. But it is still a requirement.

Everyone is basing their opinions on a company that scammed and screwed alot of people and have done alot of really under the table work. I dont know many people at Motorex, but I do know Hirio was still trying to import skylines and stated they are still operational AFTER I had been notified in writing from NHTSA that they were suspended for not paying their fees. I wouldnt trust a word outta their mouth or written by them. I am not going to be like that, I recieved my information from a reliable source that has a Motorex "certified" skyline right now. He lives in seattle, he allowed me to photograph is car for meeting with USC, NHTSA, DOT, EPA, and the OCAC. After they reviewed the photographs I started in with what I knew to be fact and they seemed to be pretty receptive, I have a meeting in Washington DC on August 16, 2005 with 2 officials from the NHTSA and DOT to review and possibly remit inspection data for the certification process.

Clarification:
Motorex is a single company, R&B Motoring is a single company both of which are seperate corporations, but work together hand in hand and are both in trouble with the federal government and suspended from RI activity until they can renew and prove their ability to RI cars again with a microscope shoved up their asses this time.

As to the classification of the Skyline on both forms I posted, pull head out of ass for one moment and think. THIS CAR IS NOT ORIGINALLY MANUFACTURED HERE, which means in EVERY federal database they will not have a listing for this car. So they have to class it the only way they can. For another clarification the skylines ARE considered a 2 Door Coupe, well since they have 2 doors and rear trunk. Now if they had a 4 doors it would be considered a 4 door sedan, which is what they call them in Japan. Doesnt matter what we think because in Japan this car is about a comman as a Civic, and they are going to class it as a Coupe or Sedan. I found it funny that Nissan of America couldnt find a matching car in their systems either so they had to class it as a 240SX which amazingly enough is a 2 door coupe. 

I am doing being pissed off because I know what I have accomplished, and the steps I have taken have been big. Believe me or not its up to you. For the person that stated they saw my car at the movie theatre it was  sorry if I cause you to almost have an accident.

DOT certification, well if you remember WAY BACK WHEN I 1st started talking to you all about this crap, I stated to you all how I brought this car into the country. It was completely legal, no under the radar shit, and so we have it back in the open again. On the HS7 form for US Customs this car was release into the US for personal use only for a period up to one year. It could not be sold, transferred, and "gifted" away. There was extensive damage to this car when they brought it over from Japan, *grumbles* they forklifted the car up to steal the factory GT rims off the car. They then set the car down on an anchorage point and put about a 1 quart dent in the oil pan causing oil PSI to rise into the motor. There was more damage done but I am not going to go into but sufficed to say the repair bill was near 13K. After I contacted the shipper and Garage Defend it was made clear that the car needed to be replaced, since it was not fiscally sound to re-ship the vehicle back to the original shipping country I requested a exemption. I was told at that time that if the car could pass emissions and if the DMV would inspect the vehicle in comparision to a US conforming vehicle that my exemption would be granted because the last part of the process for legalizing the car is the DMV inspection and issuance of a US title. Well we failed the 1st emissions test, so we drove the car around the block until the fuel light came on, when back to the shop and installed an HKS EMS and dialed down the hydrocarbons (thinning out the feul mixture) and ran it back through emissions and it passed. After spending 45 mintues with the DMV in Oregon with a friend of mine's 93 240SX and another friend 91 300ZX showing the basic similarities of the vehicles the lady from the DMV was satisified enough to allow the Japanese VIN to be used for the exemption. After both of these documents were in hand I faxed them to US Customs and NHTSA, which I received a phone call telling me that it was approved.

I have filed all federal documents on this car, nothing shady. It is recorded as US registered/titled car, it is still considered as a "grey market" vehicle for insurance purposed and conviencing your insurance agent of the US market value compared to the value you actually paid is a PAIN IN THE ASS!! Hmm about posting my physical address in Oregon, go ahead and take a look. I own the house at that address and my parents live there. Probably not the best choice to roll up there unannounced you might get shot. 

I guess I did take things a bit personal, but I guess I just need to look at the community and base my opinions from there. Yeah a couple of the things that I have said were unprofessional but I was pissed off and sometimes my anger gets the better of me.. *points at the broken Xbox controller in the corner" I twisted that in 2 after lost my car in Juiced! 

Skyline Revolution and 9 Second Racing are in the process of joining up to produce the end product of skylines. They have the knowledge, capabilities, and facilities to handle all the RI responsibilities. I have the funds, japanese contacts, and legal knowledge to handle the brokering and storage of the cars so I guess in a few months once everything is in place we can invite all you down to one of the car shows where we will have the Skylines on display.

I dont know if I missed anyones questions but I didnt want to go back and forth in the pages, hopefully I answered as many as I could. If not I am sure someone in here will be giving me the "man your so full of crap you didnt answer this question" post.

OH and the dumbass on ebay selling is car for the 5.5K now, HAD NO CLUE what he was doing! I emailed him about what the hell he did and he thought the process to get them in was bullshit and just had one shipped over. he is trying to sell it now, but as soon as everyone sees its an AUTOMATIC they just click their back button.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

congrats. after reading this i am convinced you know your stuff and are fully legit. since i dont browse the skyline section often, i really didnt know anything about your plans prior to reading this thread. people originally questioned you because many people have previously claimed to do what you are doing...but none of them stated anything in depth like you have or could drop the proof and knowledge. i wish you the best of luck and i would love to see these cars in person.


----------



## z13 (Aug 2, 2004)

nicely done.

i have been reading the skyline threads and can understand why people are skeptical. i have also read all posts concerning your process, and its good to see that you have also been able to see your anger got the best of you. 

anyway, congrats. hopefully some day i can have a skyline.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

96skyline, thank you for realizing that you lost your temper too much.. now that you can control things will be easy. If we were hard im sorry, but the fact is we have to be weary bout a 35K + car being sold. Some of us would love to have one and will love to buy one from you. There are thousands of scams over the internet and its harder to believe them cuz of that. Im sure you know what you are talkin bout, as many of the facts you stated is stuff i already know and seems to be the right track. The PM i sent you awhile back explains a lot of it, so i hope you just didn't delete it. 


Mike Young is one of the most knowledgable people on this forum and not to mention one of the founders. You shouldn't diss him or his car, cuz its extremely quick and has a lot of work done to it, not to mention he was one of the people to bring an aftermarket to the GA community.


Please understand our skepticism. Hell put yourself in my shoes. think how you would feel if someone else went through this process, especailly after finding out how shady RBmotoring and Motorex were. We have people at least one a month comin on this forum statin how they got ripped out and that is something we try to prevent. That is why i asked for your DOT and NHTA papers, cuz emissions isn't anything cuz i can get my friends show cars passed for legal emissions and inspection. Grant it if you do get thing passed,i may have to wait till i get money to afford one,but im sure it wont take too long. If you have the proper paperwork to mean Fed Guildlines and dont want to post it, we can take it to PM or Email. 

Just remember, no matter how pissed people make you, you can't come back in a bag response, cuz if you piss many of us off, you are loosing good potential buyers. Think bout how bad for business it would be if you lose three buyers, especially if one was goin to get a GTR. you just lost 60K prolly, thats not good. We all TRUELY hope this follows through and you get to become a true RI and get Legal and you can Federally legalize these cars, cuz it would benefit all of us in the nissan community. Hell im sure it would benefit you are a buyer, cuz i know NPM wants a skyline to be a project car and we can't let Mike Young take that spot again. good luck, just dont take our shit to your heart.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

now that was a very professional post. Everything in there reads good, you addressed everyone's questions in a manner that got the info across without getting anyone upset that you are proving everyone wrong.

and honestly, I think everyone DOES want to be proved wrong in this case, I sure as hell know I do.

:thumbup: very well done.

and as I have said from the get-go. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey you know what I have a few questions:

How many of you people have every gone through the process of importing a JDM into the US?

How many of you people have every sat down with DOT, NHTSA, US Customs, OCAC, and the EPA and discussed the finer points of the Federal Register?

How many of you people have a JDM/Jspec vehicle?

How many of you people at this present time (right now) have the financial ability to come up the $35-60K CASH to purchase a vehicle?

Just a few curiousity questions for me!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ah, but look, we are not the ones talking about doing it either now are we.

IF anyone else came up with the same claims that you are, they would be addressed with the same questions. Don't take anything that anyone has said personally, just realize what you are doing is simply amazing and rarely done, which is why everyone is somewhat skeptic, but very hopeful and supportive.

and once again. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> Please understand our skepticism. Hell put yourself in my shoes. think how you would feel if someone else went through this process, especailly after finding out how shady RBmotoring and Motorex were. We have people at least one a month comin on this forum statin how they got ripped out and that is something we try to prevent.


Please do not paint Motorex and RB Motoring with the same broad brush. I have known both companies for several years and I bought my GT-R from Motorex, so I should know what I am talking about.

RB Motoring is owned by Jeff and Jack. They primarily import video games form Japan and started the car stuff for fun. They purchased all of their cars in Japan and had Motorex do the legalization. They have not stiffed any of their customers or have more than 40 cars sitting around unfinished like Motorex does. They did not piss off DOT for some shady stuff like Motorex, they were a customer just like all of the other owners. They made their profit by finding and shipping the cars themselves. This allowed them to have competitve pricing with Motorex. I have done business with RB Motoring to obtain parts from Japan and have been very happy with their service. Hiro and Motorex are another story. I can't tell you how many people (myself included) ordered stuff from them and it simply never arrived because they dropped the ball and never ordered the part. They would keep saying it was in the next container, but affter several months and several containers, still no parts.

Off my soapbox.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

96skylineguy said:


> Hey you know what I have a few questions:
> 
> How many of you people have every gone through the process of importing a JDM into the US?
> 
> ...



to answer all your questions, we dont need to do any of that, we are consumers, we aren't tryin to export or import. As a potential buyer, i dont have to prove anything to you, you have to prove it to us. Its not worth tryin to make us look dumb, it just makes you look more childish.



nismo skyline, i guess i should apologize for putting them in the same category, i always thought they worked really closely, but i guess motorex was the bad partner.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> to answer all your questions, we dont need to do any of that, we are consumers, we aren't tryin to export or import. As a potential buyer, i dont have to prove anything to you, you have to prove it to us. Its not worth tryin to make us look dumb, it just makes you look more childish.
> 
> 
> 
> nismo skyline, i guess i should apologize for putting them in the same category, i always thought they worked really closely, but i guess motorex was the bad partner.


Okay wait? you guys and second guess me and question my every move but when I turn around ask a FEW simple questions about everyone else's knowledege on this process I get the "hmmm we are consumers" response? Its just you all seem to know every facet of the importation process and I was trying to find out who might be the most knowledgeable to pose some PM questions to. LOL I guess I am not allow to ask questions LOL... I also dont see any lack of professionalism or any level of childish nature in those questions they were simply curiousity questions.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Seems to me I read somewhere that the Japanese VIN would be replaced with a proper 17 digit American VIN whenever a car is imported that normally does not belong here. DOT issues the VIN when the vehicles passes certification. Either DOT is becoming lax, or you are flying at least somewhat under the radar when it comes to getting this car legalized.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

96skylineguy said:


> Okay wait? you guys and second guess me and question my every move but when I turn around ask a FEW simple questions about everyone else's knowledege on this process I get the "hmmm we are consumers" response? Its just you all seem to know every facet of the importation process and I was trying to find out who might be the most knowledgeable to pose some PM questions to. LOL I guess I am not allow to ask questions LOL... I also dont see any lack of professionalism or any level of childish nature in those questions they were simply curiousity questions.


Well since you are soo much more knowledgable bout your already legal gts that you just sold, you can at least show us yoru DOT papers. You never did answer that question for me or the nhtsa paperwork. Since you had a legal skyline, shouldn't you have the paper work. Oh and its our right to question the company and seller. its the same reason why you go to a audio store and ask what is good. you are suppose to be able to answer our questions buddy. 

You come on to a forum parading bout what you are doing and you still act like you aren't goin to have skeptics. you had one good post where you didn't flip out. keep that post goin, dont loss your tempor over this shit.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

Zen31ZR said:


> Seems to me I read somewhere that the Japanese VIN would be replaced with a proper 17 digit American VIN whenever a car is imported that normally does not belong here. DOT issues the VIN when the vehicle passes certification. Either DOT is becoming lax, or you are flying at least somewhat under the radar when it comes to getting this car legalized.


DOT does not issue VINS!!! There the ones that states when the skylines were in the process of being legalized is that the chassis number/VIN number on the firewall will be used for its US VIN. The only time when you see a JDM that was issues a 17 digit VIN or VIN # doest start off with its chassis code(ex,GTR32 will start BNR32xxxxx ,GTR33 will be BCNR33xxxxx,EVO will be CT9Axxxxx,ect…) is when certain states re-Vin it when the person imported it and titled it on his state level. Like UT, AZ or NV for example will put there state abbreviation first then a number


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Well since you are soo much more knowledgable bout your already legal gts that you just sold, you can at least show us yoru DOT papers. You never did answer that question for me or the nhtsa paperwork. Since you had a legal skyline, shouldn't you have the paper work. Oh and its our right to question the company and seller. its the same reason why you go to a audio store and ask what is good. you are suppose to be able to answer our questions buddy.
> 
> You come on to a forum parading bout what you are doing and you still act like you aren't goin to have skeptics. you had one good post where you didn't flip out. keep that post goin, dont loss your tempor over this shit.



Well at least I read the forums before stating something that WAS answered... I WAS GIVEN AN EXEMPTION on this vehicle because the State of Oregon allowed the car to be titled, and it passed the emissions requirements... READ READ READ.. 

See this is what I am seeing here, you all are keyboard cowboys. All I was asking for what where, how, and when you got your "extensive" knowledge of importing skylines? That is all I asked!!!! If you dont want to tell me that you learned everything you know about how to import skylines from this forum then just say that... I am okay with it. You have every right to question me, but as being potential buyers/consumers if even one of you could show me the financial capabilities to outright cash purchase just ONE skyline I would take alot of what you guys question me about alot more seriously. I am not mad, I am not even upset anymore because again I am looking at the community here and evaluating each person on their responses just as everyone is doing to me. Anything else psulemon? I will state this one time and one time only, its really really easy to sit back from the side lines point fingers and be critical, but why dont ANY OF YOU jump in the game here WITH ME. I am the one out here doing all the work, which I knew 13 months ago when I 1st started really researching this that it was not going to be an easy road!! I have accepted all the the responsibility on myself and other then knowledge I havent asked anyone else for assistance who hasnt offered it 1st!!! So I guess an easy way to settle this whole problem is put up or shut up! *awaits the flaming*.....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

96skylineguy said:


> Okay wait? you guys and second guess me and question my every move but when I turn around ask a FEW simple questions about everyone else's knowledege on this process I get the "hmmm we are consumers" response? Its just you all seem to know every facet of the importation process and I was trying to find out who might be the most knowledgeable to pose some PM questions to. LOL I guess I am not allow to ask questions LOL... I also dont see any lack of professionalism or any level of childish nature in those questions they were simply curiousity questions.


I'll answer your questions dammit....YES i want a SKYLINE!!!!! NO! i dont have $!!!! YES you must give me one!!! NO you musnt turn down anyone! its $ for you!!!!.

Ok now seriously, i didnt follow this much but i always hoped you where telling the truth and looks like you where, and thats cool hope you still remember WHY you did all this.....for yourself, and ppl that love the car.....you said you would not overprice them and be a monopoly....and I really hope you stick to that.....you have proven to many of us of your honesty and integrity (sp?). Now keep up the good work and dont let pride, anger, and other stuff blind you!!!!


Overall........i might have 35K in like....ah....5 years? hey im just 21...LOL!


P.S....how much would you take my 240 for?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Many of us learn our information from reading various post and through government websites and DOT sites. Prolly a way you found a lot of your information to start. We are quesitoning how you got the information and we aren't questioning how much you have accomplished. We are just asking for further clarification of what is goin on. 

for us to show our financial stability over the internet would just be retarded. and is simple as gettin a car loan, cuz then you get paid off and the buyers has to pay payments.


Going on that, when/if you finally legalize the cars, it might be smart to team up with a local bank so your customers can have options to pay off the cars. just some thoughts.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

I have already "partnered" up with 2 financial entities, Bank of America in Oregon and US Bank in Colorado. I have done my research and found out what they will require for a loan on the Skylines.

On the VIN's, as far as I have been told the issuance of a VIN for a car not originally manufactured in the US is actually a 16 digit VIN. But I may be mistaken on that one.


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

Why bother answering all the non-sense questions here, better save up the time and focus on the work. 
Once everything gets done these kids with zero knowledge will queue up in front of your shop with cash.... I'm one of them :loser:


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

96skylineguy said:


> I have already "partnered" up with 2 financial entities, Bank of America in Oregon and US Bank in Colorado. I have done my research and found out what they will require for a loan on the Skylines.
> 
> On the VIN's, as far as I have been told the issuance of a VIN for a car not originally manufactured in the US is actually a 16 digit VIN. But I may be mistaken on that one.


OH I am looking for 2 mint condition cars also if anyone has a line on them and I am paying cash outright.... 90-95 240SX and a 90-91 300ZX. I will also give $500 to the person that points me towards a purchase that actually happens.


----------



## imoz (Jul 4, 2005)

Offering financing on the cars would expand the potential market, but the issue there is whether he wants to bring the cars over and legalize them on a made-to-order basis, in which case the customer would front the cash for the car+bond etc., or if he wants to tie up the money to do the above himself and then sell the completed cars. A bank isn't going to give you financing for the first option. Option 2 MIGHT make the vehicles more accessible particularly to the "youth" market by making financing available, but will increase costs and eat into the profit margin, and will require a lot of confidence that the cars can be sold in a timely fashion. I say might because I'm not sure the younger folks who would want to finance the car would qualify for financing. But, that is really a business decision he has to make and will require some market research.

I'm curious what the actual potential market really is for the Skylines. And does it steadily decline over time or is it stable. 20 units annually? 100 units annually?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

imoz said:


> Offering financing on the cars would expand the potential market, but the issue there is whether he wants to bring the cars over and legalize them on a made-to-order basis, in which case the customer would front the cash for the car+bond etc., or if he wants to tie up the money to do the above himself and then sell the completed cars. A bank isn't going to give you financing for the first option. Option 2 MIGHT make the vehicles more accessible particularly to the "youth" market by making financing available, but will increase costs and eat into the profit margin, and will require a lot of confidence that the cars can be sold in a timely fashion. I say might because I'm not sure the younger folks who would want to finance the car would qualify for financing. But, that is really a business decision he has to make and will require some market research.
> 
> I'm curious what the actual potential market really is for the Skylines. And does it steadily decline over time or is it stable. 20 units annually? 100 units annually?


The problem is the bank will not give you a loan for a car that is not in your name. thats why its hard to sell a car that you still owe on. The seller has to come up with the money to pay it off BEFORE he can transfer it. The buyer cannot get the money from the bank until it is in his/her name. Big PITA. I had to get a personal loan for the value of the car (which was more then the bank would give me with my credit raiting but they let it slide because of part 2 coming up) and then the seller has to pay off the car. You then transfer the car into the buyer's name and the buyer gets a car loan for the selling price of the car and gives the balance between payoff and selling value, and uses the rest to pay off the personal loan.

HOWEVER, with this, the bank will only give the value of the car for the car loan. Sounds good, but since it costs 2500 or so to ship and 15000 or so to make legal, this is not money a bank will add onto a car loan. 96skylineguy correct me if I'm wrong and they'll make an exception b/c of an import?

thats why moded cars do not sell very well. You're looking at a car thats worth 10k and has 20k into it so you have a 30k car right? well the bank still sais you have a 10k car and they'll be willing to finiance you for 10k on a car loan. sucks for the community, but thats how it works.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Acceler8ter said:


> I don't post a lot because I don't want to misinform someone of something plus I'm pretty good about figuring out most of my own problems. I usually only post when I want advice.
> 
> Mmkay, thanks and I hope you let me fade out of this conversation.


 Then how are your posts in this thread not mis-informing?

So you post when you want help, but don't want post to help others? :thumbdwn: great


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> Hey you know what I have a few questions:
> 
> How many of you people have every gone through the process of importing a JDM into the US?
> 
> ...


As soon as I try to import and sell someone a car I'll do those... until then all I need to know are the laws and the documents needed to make it 50 state legal....

to answer your last question.... Yes


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

On the financing part you have to look at the point of the car being a "grey market" vehicle, you have to prove the worth of the vehicle to the lending institution same as you have to with the insurance agency. I am trying to get that taken care of with my meetings with the back to set a precidence (sp) for the value of the vehicles. Of course could use good old Motorex/RB motoring prices but you know I would have to offer a tube of KY or bottle of Vasaline with each car.

Alot of the unknown territory for me will come in time right now I am moving day by day, learning as I go. I have seen the research and developement from other companies and they tend to allow DOT/NHTSA to push them around when they already have a federal document in places stating the exact facts of the mods that need to go into place. Once you allow them to tweak their decision on the federal register you will have to deal with them changing one little aspect of each article that has to be modified. So the modification/certification part is something that you need to be a HUGE PRICK about! That is how you keep the costs down on the cars $17-25K is completely asinine for the conversion process from what I have scheduled out and priced out for. Again I may be wrong but only time and money will tell.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Just a comment on the financing issues.... If you aren't financially stable then you aren't goin to try and get a 35k+ car. This car will appeal to a different class. for those of us that have a good income will be able to get bonds or whatever is needs and im sure 96skylineguy will have connections to ensure this will happen. If he is goin throught all of this to legalize them, then im sure he will make sure people have the options to get it.


remember, this isn't a car that will appeal to 20 yr olds.. its goin to be people makin some good money. By the time everything is said and done, i should have the money to do so if i choose.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

It appeals to 20yo's, they just cant afford them


----------



## imoz (Jul 4, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Just a comment on the financing issues.... If you aren't financially stable then you aren't goin to try and get a 35k+ car. This car will appeal to a different class. for those of us that have a good income will be able to get bonds or whatever is needs and im sure 96skylineguy will have connections to ensure this will happen. If he is goin throught all of this to legalize them, then im sure he will make sure people have the options to get it.
> 
> 
> remember, this isn't a car that will appeal to 20 yr olds.. its goin to be people makin some good money. By the time everything is said and done, i should have the money to do so if i choose.


I'm not so sure... I'd be interested to see some results of some market research. I know that when I think about dropping $60k on a Skyline, it becomes hard to justify in comparison to other readily available cars at that price point. If you go up another $20k you can start looking at things like used F355, 911 TT, etc. I think that folks who have the liquidity to consider paying cash for a Skyline are going to also be evaluating those options.

I guess what I'm saying is I think that the size of the chunk of younger people who are interested in the car but don't have the liquidity or financial stability to pay cash for one, is greater than the size of the chunk of folks who could pay cash for one.

I will say I have no actual demographic tech to back up the above, its just my opinion and I could be wrong and Motorex did import 100+ cars (legalization status notwithstanding) so obviously someone is shelling out the cash for them. And the purchase of any exotic/performance car isn't entirely a "logical" decision  Another interesting question might be how many of those cars (that were delivered to customers) did Motorex finance to buyers and how many were bought outright (I believe Motorex was offering financing as well, not sure).


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

96skylineguy said:


> I WAS GIVEN AN EXEMPTION on this vehicle because the State of Oregon allowed the car to be titled, and it passed the emissions requirements...


I don't think states are allowed to do that. Vehicle certification is a _federal_ requirement. If you were given an exemption by the state of Oregon, then that car is only legal _in that state_. Doesn't seem to me like you are doing process 100% legally. You're exploiting possible loopholes which will eventually be found and closed. If you can't do it right, don't bother.


----------



## JMB (Jul 29, 2005)

Maybe it was a one time thing. I have been reading and following this and havent said a word, but i have seen the proof and congradulate him on getting them here to the states. I would love to buy one, i dont understand what all the crap is about. if he is lying then let him lye and go on with you life. If he isnt them great. Why is everyone making such a big deal about it. For everyone who is throwing such a fit about him lying, does it consume your life so much that you just HAVE to prove him wrong is every way possible? Yes i belive him, i saw the proof. Yes it could all be a fake. How cares? We may never know if he is lying or not. Dont let it get to everyone....and i'm done....thanks for you time....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You could possibly apply for special registration of the vehicle - like you can if you own the car overseas for 4 years and bring it with you if you move over permanently. Or under a special limited use license or something


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

JMB said:


> Maybe it was a one time thing. I have been reading and following this and havent said a word, but i have seen the proof and congradulate him on getting them here to the states. I would love to buy one, i dont understand what all the crap is about. if he is lying then let him lye and go on with you life. If he isnt them great. Why is everyone making such a big deal about it. For everyone who is throwing such a fit about him lying, does it consume your life so much that you just HAVE to prove him wrong is every way possible? Yes i belive him, i saw the proof. Yes it could all be a fake. How cares? We may never know if he is lying or not. Dont let it get to everyone....and i'm done....thanks for you time....



Nicely put JMB, I mean 96skylineguy has never said everything is done and ready to go, he is still working out some of the kinks. I live out here in Colorado, kind of nice to see someone local trying to get this done. Congrats on the progress so far and I look forward to seeing some of the cars when you get them to the Denver area


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

JamesonGST said:


> Nicely put JMB, I mean 96skylineguy has never said everything is done and ready to go, he is still working out some of the kinks. I live out here in Colorado, kind of nice to see someone local trying to get this done. Congrats on the progress so far and I look forward to seeing some of the cars when you get them to the Denver area


you guys would never understand because you haven't been on this forum long enough. Part of the jobs for the moderates is help prevent scams. I am not sayin this is a scam because he does have a vast knowledge of the subject. Also dont forget that many of the older people are teh ones that want to buy the cars. We appreciate that he is tryin to become an RI but its our duty to make sure he stays on his toes, right 96skylineguy. he may get mad at us for our skepticism, but it just give him more of a right to fight back if he follows through. We all have said some good things, read everything and you will see, not just the neg parts of our post. 


These cars are marketed towards mid 20's to mid 30's... you are forgetting one thing, this car is rare in the US so it has a different appeal than porches and high class mercedes. Hell, i believe the man in texas that bought the skyline Ztune for 150,000 was in his upper 40's. This car is like no other.. its fast as all hell, especally the gtr which is why people will want to fork out the money for it.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I don't think states are allowed to do that. Vehicle certification is a _federal_ requirement. If you were given an exemption by the state of Oregon, then that car is only legal _in that state_. Doesn't seem to me like you are doing process 100% legally. You're exploiting possible loopholes which will eventually be found and closed. If you can't do it right, don't bother.


I really dont understand where some of you guys get your info Zen? The DMV is a federally regulated organization that is governed by state controlled facilities. They are part of the DOT??? *hands the big bag of DUH! to Zen* take a handful bro.... 

I am going to change my signature...


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

Nice signature 96skylineguy! :thumbup: 
I'm more into that GTR bit, any info to share on that?


----------



## JMB (Jul 29, 2005)

No i havent been on here long, but I AM a moderator on another site and long time member of a few more. I understand and know first hand the things mods do just to keep a site and its members safe. This disscusion is a something that the general public could easliy put there 2 cents worth into. My point is anyone, john doe, would have something to say about the way everyone is acting. Anyways, is he trying to sell his stuff to the forums? No. He was Just proud of what he has been able to do so far and wanted to share it with people who he thought would share his enjoyment with him. I'm not trying to make anyone mad but i just want to tell it like i see it.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

You asked about the GTR, well this is my replacement vehicle for the GTS. Its on its way from Yokohama right now. Here is a few pics, its dirty but I just had about $10-12K worth of mods done to it so it was sitting outside a shop for about 2 weeks.
































































yes before anyone asks those are the Japanese only Volk LM1's.


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)




----------



## pimp1911 (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

that intercooler is MASSIVE!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

JMB said:


> that the general public could easliy put there 2 cents worth into. My point is anyone, john doe, would have something to say about the way everyone is acting. Anyways, is he trying to sell his stuff to the forums? No.


also think, anyone can come on a forum and make up some shit. is he selling something right now, NO. is he in a way promoting what he is doin, yes, but its not gonna go anywhere soon and we are curious ourselves cuz he is seemily being honest and has pretty much answered all of our problems. 

If you are a mod for another forum, thats great, but we all have different standards and rules. We should also know people try to use forums as their selling tools. There are a lot of people that are dishonest and will gladly screw people over which we try to prevent.


96skyline. this isn't directed towards you, this is general.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> I really dont understand where some of you guys get your info Zen? The DMV is a federally regulated organization that is governed by state controlled facilities.  They are part of the DOT??? *hands the big bag of DUH! to Zen* take a handful bro....
> 
> I am going to change my signature...


How is that possible when every state has different laws for registration, emissions...etc..? 

They are _regulated_ by the NHTSA / DOT but they are not federal...Therefore they are not part of the DOT..

California is a good example.. there are cars were not legal for sale in CA, but legal in all other 49 states, a good example of this was the 1997 200SX SE-R... none were sold in CA because it didn't pass the emissions standards for CA.



> Motor Vehicle Titling and Registration
> 
> 
> _NHTSA is not responsible for regulating the operation of motor vehicles on public roads in the U.S. or for titling or registering motor vehicles for such operation. That is instead the responsibility of the individual States._ Some States may require a manufacturer's certificate of origin (MCO) or manufacturer's statement of origin (MSO) to register a new motor vehicle. These are not federally required documents. NHTSA, therefore, is not in a position to offer guidance to prospective vehicle manufacturers or vehicle purchasers on obtaining a needed MCO or MSO. Consumers with questions regarding these documents should direct those questions to their State’s Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV).


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

*heavy sigh*.....

yet again... No one said anything about NHTSA, I know I didnt. But I can tell you that the DMV's in every state are FEDERALLY regulated. Which means they answer to someone else's rules and guidelines. The next step up in the food chain is DOT, DOT does regulate any and all federal guidelines, requirements, and approval of ANY motor vehicle. As I stated before the individual states govern their own statutes and codes but these are all approved by DOT. If you want to sit down and argue this point why dont you email DOT and request review of authority for your state Myoung? You might be suprised by the information you find out.... since I have already done this for the state of Oregon, Colorado, and California I know the answer. Which is the exact reason I went to Oregon and titled my car there, California is SOOOOOO strict about importation policies that unless you are a dentist its going to be a huge fight. Of course what do I know 


OH and so everyone knows, the GTS now has a Colorado title and registration, and insurance through state farm. They did the VIN verification to, which is required by the state of Colorado. Everything went smoothly and there were no issues. The car is legal to drive in the US.


Myoung, this is just for you... since you say that the DMV's are not regulated by DOT why dont you just read the link and then click on it...

http://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/DMV/

if I am not mistaken that does say ODOT, OREGON DEPARTMENT OF TRANSPORTATION..


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Well, so much mis-information in this post- I just dont know where to start.


I can say I skimmed it. I was alerted to it by what was being said about RB Motoring.

RB Motoring is an RI, however they have never legalized any vehicles. RB Motoring is a customer of Motorex's. RB started as a customer, and is still a customer of Motorex's. They have imported about 20 GT-R's though Motorex. There are several cars still not finished by Motorex.

I was involved with the start of both companies.

There are no "state legal" vehicles. You either go though the EPA and DOT or you dont. If you don't the car is not federally legal. To put it bluntly - the states are stupid and dont seem to care much about federal law. They just collect the registration fees.

California is a completely different state. 

Recently one state called several owners of GT-R's and checked with the DOT at (202)366-5291 on cars in that state. The cars that hadn't gone though the DOT had their registrations revoked until they cars were brought into compliance with federal regulations.

So if anyone wants to take the time and check on this guys story - just call the DOT - actually its DOT - NHTSA - OVSC (Office of Vehicle Safety and Compliance) at (202)366-5291.

They will tell you if the chassis number is correct. And yes - all the Skylines only have a chassis number. When I was at Motorex we were talking with the DOT about assigning a 17 digit VIN. They just had some issues with Amerispec (Ameritech?) on the McLaren F1's they were assigning VIN's to. The OVSC wanted Motorex to keep the chassis number as the VIN.

What other BS did I see posted here - lets see - 4 point harnesses ?. Sparco seats ? Other stuff you mentioned is way out of line. Not even close. If you think you know the information - maybe you should go back and start over.

I've been doing this for 6 years now. I forgot more than you will know.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> Hey you know what I have a few questions:
> 
> How many of you people have every gone through the process of importing a JDM into the US?


I was involved in the importation about about 50 Nissan Skyline GT-R's into the US. A couple of Mercedes and other cars.

So how many have you imported ?



96skylineguy said:


> How many of you people have every sat down with DOT, NHTSA, US Customs, OCAC, and the EPA and discussed the finer points of the Federal Register?
> 
> Just a few curiousity questions for me!


I have visited the OVSC - four times now.

So then how was your visit ? George Stevens and Vince DiLeonardi? I started doing this when it was Luke Loy and Dick Merritt.

Just a couple of questions for me. Whatever you think you have done, I have done multiple times.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> Clarification:
> Motorex is a single company, R&B Motoring is a single company both of which are seperate corporations, but work together hand in hand and are both in trouble with the federal government and suspended from RI activity until they can renew and prove their ability to RI cars again with a microscope shoved up their asses this time.


RB Motoring is still an RI. They have never been suspended as an RI. RB Motoring is NOT in trouble with the federal government. RB is a CUSTOMER of Motorexs.

You said Motorex's RI was suspended because they didnt pay their fees. Like they didnt pay their health club membership and they can't go anymore. Understand that ? Fees. Its around $700 a year. Hiro probably just forgot to pay them. Pretty typical Hiro.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> Well at least I read the forums before stating something that WAS answered... I WAS GIVEN AN EXEMPTION on this vehicle because the State of Oregon allowed the car to be titled, and it passed the emissions requirements... READ READ READ..


No such thing.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

tyndago said:


> No such thing.


I would like everyone to welcome Sean Morris. He is a former employee of Motorex, I dont know who he is with now. He is currently telling people that NO ONE is even allowed to become an RI for Skylines. Yeah Sean Eric told me about your conversations, and I have to say I laughed pretty hard. I was told from OVSA that both companies were restricted from RI activity due to failure to pay fees, and the fees are $533 dollars. With a company that makes their sole living of screwing people over on Skylines and making all that money you would think it would be pretty important to pay $533 dollars. I will also say this if I have incorrectly informed about R&B Motoring then I will write a full apology, I dont know the company nor do I need to. But if I am wrong I will take back and apologize for everything I have slumped them together with Motorex for!

To answer your questions:

How many have I imported, 1! LEGALLY, I dont know how many times Motorex can say that shit. I have seen 4 of the cars now and I havent seen one that was completed corrected. Plus Sean I have just started on this venture so give me time.

Meeting with DOT/NHTSA Next week actually and I hope things go well since no one can become an RI for skylines as far as you state. I have beend dealing with Coleman Sachs, but I think Dave Coleman is the man I will be dealing with for awhile now.

State exemptions, well that title that is shown on this thread states that I guess the state of oregon doesnt know what they are doing because they are the ones that requested it and allowed it. We WILL SEE though since I have another Skyline that is replacing the one I just sold. I have every intention of bring these cars in legally and correctly, if this one slipped through the rules then I guess I got really lucky. I have never stated anything more then what was told to me, and I have to take the Federal government at their words. *which is a scary thought after working for them for 13 years of my life*

Oh and since you took a poke at me, I will return the favor Sean. Forgot more then I know, well hell bro how long ago did you forget? 90% of the Motorex cars are BS and monkeyed through you want to talk to me on the phone bro you send me an email at [email protected] I will send you my phone number. As for your coversations with Eric, man I wouldnt believe a word of what comes outta your mouth or from you keyboard after knowing you have been fucking the tuner world over for "6 years". The future is a great place because NO ONE knows what is going to happen right Sean? :lame:


----------



## T66Snail (Aug 13, 2005)

96skylineguy said:


> On the HS7 form for US Customs this car was release into the US for personal use only for a period up to one year. *It could not be sold, transferred, and "gifted" away.* There was extensive damage to this car when they brought it over from Japan, *grumbles* they forklifted the car up to steal the factory GT rims off the car.





96skylineguy said:


> *I would provide the proof of insurance form for the car but unfortunately it no longer belongs to me the owner and my partner company 9 Second Racing has purchased the GTS from me.*


Please enlighten me.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well its easy to sell the car to someone inside the company as it can be considered an asset of the company and rather than sellin the car to him, he is sellin the asset to him. that is how my friends dad got his enzo. So legally, the car can be sold even if not US legal.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

96skylineguy said:


> I really dont understand where some of you guys get your info Zen? The DMV is a federally regulated organization that is governed by state controlled facilities. They are part of the DOT??? *hands the big bag of DUH! to Zen* take a handful bro....
> 
> I am going to change my signature...


You never answered any of the other questions, such as why the emissions test as the 1995 model year on it, but the vehicle is listed as a 96 elsewhere. Makes your emissions test nul and void where I live, pal. And also why your VIN isn't the standard length when these vehicles must be revinned when they enter this country. That was stated before, and I never saw an answer for it from you. Also, the _state of _ Oregon or any other state, is not allowed to ignore any part of the federal rules as they see fit regarding certification of imported vehicles. If they do, then that vehicle is only legal in that one state and could be impounded and crushed in the other 48 as an illegal vehicle. I don't see anyone holding the bag but you, buddy. As far as I'm concerned, not only have you talked yourself into a corner but I certainly wouldn't buy anything from you even if you could talk yourself out of it. If I want a Skyline, I'll go buy any of the other properly certified ones in circulation. At least I know that at this point they are 100% legal anywhere I choose to take and register them. Yours likely are not.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

NHTSA said:


> a motor vehicle manufacturer must assign to each motor vehicle manufactured for sale in the U.S. a *17-digit VIN * that uniquely identifies the vehicle. The VIN must be correctly formatted and include a check digit in the ninth position that is mathematically correct under a formula that is included in the regulations


my only question is, why was your only 11 digits and i do realize the that vins are suppose to start with the chasis number.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

And why is make listed as "Other" on the emissions paperwork. A Nissan is a Nissan, unless of course it wasn't a Nissan made the trip through the testing station.......


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

Zen31ZR said:


> And why is make listed as "Other" on the emissions paperwork. A Nissan is a Nissan, unless of course it wasn't a Nissan made the trip through the testing station.......


 DOT doesnt issues VIN

i see you didnt read what sean said 
They will tell you if the chassis number is correct. And yes - all the Skylines only have a chassis number. When I was at Motorex we were talking with the DOT about assigning a 17 digit VIN. They just had some issues with Amerispec (Ameritech?) on the McLaren F1's they were assigning VIN's to. The OVSC wanted Motorex to keep the chassis number as the VIN.

THE DOT gave the Ok to use the chassis number on teh fire wall for its US VIN.USA and europe use a 17 digit vin,asian market uses anywhere between 10 to 13 or 14.well they dont use 17 digits


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> I would like everyone to welcome Sean Morris. He is a former employee of Motorex, I dont know who he is with now. :


Welcome me ? I think you have to be here first to welcome me. Since I have been here a while, I just dont post much as there is not much for me here, I think maybe I should welcome you.




96skylineguy said:


> He is currently telling people that NO ONE is even allowed to become an RI for Skylines. Yeah Sean Eric told me about your conversations, and I have to say I laughed pretty hard.:


Ever play telephone ? Or perhaps you have a hearing or comprehension problem. I said that there was no one legally importing Skylines. Motorex is all screwed up, lots of talk from other people, no real actions.



96skylineguy said:


> I was told from OVSA that both companies were restricted from RI activity due to failure to pay fees, and the fees are $533 dollars. With a company that makes their sole living of screwing people over on Skylines and making all that money you would think it would be pretty important to pay $533 dollars. :


Libel is an issue. You really want to check up on this. RB Motoring is still an RI in good standing with the DOT. If you continue to state otherwise you are stating libel.

Screwing people over on Skylines.... Just another person thinking he knows more than everyone else. Did you wear your helmet when you rode on the short bus ? Seems like you might not have.




96skylineguy said:


> I will also say this if I have incorrectly informed about R&B Motoring then I will write a full apology, I dont know the company nor do I need to. But if I am wrong I will take back and apologize for everything I have slumped them together with Motorex for!:


I expect to see a full apology here soon. I will inform the owners of RB Motoring of this thread. We will see if they want to pursue anything if a full apology is not posted.





96skylineguy said:


> How many have I imported, 1! LEGALLY, I dont know how many times Motorex can say that shit. I have seen 4 of the cars now and I havent seen one that was completed corrected. Plus Sean I have just started on this venture so give me time.:


See you think you are special because you got one car under the radar. I can have 10 cars here next month if I wanted to. Whatever you want. I can get them though customs, I can get them registered. I can get them registered in any state if I wanted to. But its not legal, and I will not do it. I know why its legal, and I know why its illegal.




96skylineguy said:


> Meeting with DOT/NHTSA Next week actually and I hope things go well since no one can become an RI for skylines as far as you state. I have beend dealing with Coleman Sachs, but I think Dave Coleman is the man I will be dealing with for awhile now.:


Any RI can import any car. G and K has several Skylines they imported with no issues. Cars they have been working on legalizing outside of Motorex. They are not done, so they are not going around telling everyone they can get cars.

Be prepared for a wake up after your meeting. I imagine that you will meet with George and Vince. Maybe Clint Lindsay. I would imagine your tone will change dramatically after your meeting.

Be prepared for a wake up call, kid.




96skylineguy said:


> . I have every intention of bring these cars in legally and correctly, if this one slipped through the rules then I guess I got really lucky. I have never stated anything more then what was told to me, and I have to take the Federal government at their words. *which is a scary thought after working for them for 13 years of my life*:


Doubt already. See the doubt in his statement here. I am raising some doubt in his own head. Once he realizes what it really takes to import cars, his tone will change dramatically. The prices will raise substaincially. If.. and I mean a very slim if- maybe 5% that he actually gets legal cars... there will be 20 other people out there that say he is "screwing people over on Skylines." Join the haters - the line forms at the right....................




96skylineguy said:


> Oh and since you took a poke at me, I will return the favor Sean. Forgot more then I know, well hell bro how long ago did you forget? 90% of the Motorex cars are BS and monkeyed through you want to talk to me on the phone bro you send me an email at [email protected] I will send you my phone number. :


90% BS ? You have seen 90% percent of the cars ? 




96skylineguy said:


> As for your coversations with Eric, man I wouldnt believe a word of what comes outta your mouth or from you keyboard after knowing you have been fucking the tuner world over for "6 years". The future is a great place because NO ONE knows what is going to happen right Sean? :lame:


Fucking the tuner world over for 6 years ? You know so little, and you are starting to piss me off. Every....... single.........person........ that has tried this in the last 6 years............failed. You .....do.......not......want to go head to head with me. I win. I win everytime.

I help a lot of people everyday with Skylines. Here, there and all over the world. The cars that came though Motorex, I have nothing to show for it. My name in a few magazines, thats it. I just worked for Motorex. I busted my ass to get the GT-R's legal in the US. The fact you even have an oppurtunity to talk shit to me, is because of this. Without me doing it, you never would have come up with the idea on your own. Don't kid yourself. You dont have the drive, you dont have the money.

And if you did, then why didn't you do it 6 years ago ? Or how about 15 years ago ? 

If you want me to continue breaking you off, continue posting. I will start digging into the federal register next. Just for fun.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

celm said:


> DOT doesnt issues VIN


Part 565 deals with VIN's. If you want to look up the whole thing type CFR (Code of Federal Regulations) and 565 into google.

565.5 Motor vehicles imported into the United States.
(a) *Importers shall utilize the VIN assigned by the original manufacturer of the motor vehicle*.

(b) A passenger car certified by a Registered Importer under 49 CFR part 592 shall have a plate or label that contains the following statement, in characters with a minimum height of 4 mm, with the identification number assigned by the original manufacturer provided in the blank: SUBSTITUTE FOR U.S. VIN: &lowbarm;&lowbarm;&lowbarm;&lowbarm;&lowbarm;&lowbarm; SEE PART 565. The plate or label shall conform to §565.4 (h) and (i). The plate or label shall be permanently affixed inside the passenger compartment. The plate or label shall be readable, without moving any part of the vehicle, through the vehicle glazing under daylight lighting conditions by an observer having 20/20 vision (Snellen) whose eye-point is located outside the vehicle adjacent to the left windshield pillar. It shall be located in such a manner as not to cover, obscure, or overlay any part of any identification number affixed by the original manufacturer. Passenger cars conforming to Canadian Motor Vehicle Safety Standard 115 are exempt from this paragraph


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> I. I was told from OVSA that both companies were restricted from RI activity due to failure to pay fees, and the fees are $533 dollars. With a company that makes their sole living of screwing people over on Skylines and making all that money you would think it would be pretty important to pay $533 dollars. I will also say this if I have incorrectly informed about R&B Motoring then I will write a full apology, I dont know the company nor do I need to. But if I am wrong I will take back and apologize for everything I have slumped them together with Motorex for!



http://nhtsa.gov/cars/rules/import/web_RI_list06202005.html

June 2005 - Notice the names in there. RB Motoring is there - Motorex is not. So about that libel again. Supposedly in the same business, spreading false information to discredit a competitor. I wonder how much thats worth.

MESA AUTO WHOLESALERS 
1903 WEST CANARY WY, CHANDLER, AZ 85248 602-318-4211
480-821-7766 1,2,3,4,
5,7,9 


AMERICAN AUTO DREAM
1760 MONROVIA AVE SUITE C-12, COSTA MESA, CA 92627
[email protected] 949-515-8056
949-515-8035 1,2,3,4,
5,9,10 


BARRY TAYLOR ENTERPRISES 
110 SOUTH 23RD ST UNIT D, RICHMOND, CA 94804 510-235-3990
510-235-3998 1,2,3,4,5,
6,7,8,9,10 


G & K AUTOMOTIVE 
2530 SOUTH BIRCH ST, SANTA ANA, CA 92707
[email protected] 714-545-9503
714-545-7667 1,2,3,4,5,
6,7,8,9,10 


PHOENIX AUTOMOTIVE
20803 HIGGINS CT, TORRANCE, CA 90501
[email protected] 310-498-7800
310-782-6868 1,2,3,4,5,
6,7,8,9,10 


RB MOTORING
15110 EAST NELSON AVE UNIT C, CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA 91744 626-961-9213
626-961-7803 1,2,3,
4,5,10 


REGISTERED IMPORTER CORPORATION 
301 KINETIC DR BLDG 1 ENT 1, OXNARD, CA 93030
[email protected] 805-988-0065
208-445-2091 1,2,3,4,5,
6,7,8,9,10 


CAN AM VEHICLE IMPORTS 
250 MURPHY RD, HARTFORD, CT 06114 860-278-2828
860-278-0289


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> brokerage house in Long Beach sitting in my garage area right next to 9 Seond Racing I will just sit back and laugh as all the "naysayers" come to me to buy cars and I probably just turn them away. Also so you know I sold this GTS for $32K, so I am not out to screw anyone, I have never once lied to anyone, and I have been man of my word since DAY ONE! Take your skepticism and stick it in your ass, because I no longer have anything to prove to anyone..


Only an RI may import vehicles for resale. If you would like to bring vehicles into the U.S. for resale, you must become an RI. Instructions on becoming an RI can be found at http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/ManInfo/Ripkg0011.pdf. The responsibilities of an RI are specified in Title 49, Code of Federal Regulations, Part 592, "Registered Importers of Vehicles Not Originally Manufactured to Conform to the Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards."


You sold a GTS for $32,000. A $5,000 car in Japan for $32,000. A car that was not federally legalized for $5000 ? Wheres the EPA paperwork on that car ? Did the car go to an ICI ? 

Talking about profit and then screwing people. A car you might have $10,000 in - selling for $32,000. If you actually did all the RI and ICI work then you might be a little closer.

A GTS is a womans car. Check the price difference between a GT-R and GTS. When I was at Motorex we sold 1995 GT-Rs for around $42,000. Thats with EPA, DOT, and CARB.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

I would like to personally apologize to rbmotoring for my misinformation. I should have never slander them and i do apologize for that.

I am glad we have soem knowledgable people on this subject finally. Its hard to go through all the nhtsa site and find whats what. Now this thread is gettin interesting


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> DOT certification, well if you remember WAY BACK WHEN I 1st started talking to you all about this crap, I stated to you all how I brought this car into the country. It was completely legal, no under the radar shit, and so we have it back in the open again. On the HS7 form for US Customs this car was release into the US for personal use only for a period up to one year. It could not be sold, transferred, and "gifted" away. There was extensive damage to this car when they brought it over from Japan, *grumbles* I am not going to go into but sufficed to say the repair bill was near 13K. After I contacted the shipper and Garage Defend it was made clear that the car needed to be replaced, since it was not fiscally sound to re-ship the vehicle back to the original shipping country I requested a exemption. I was told at that time that if the car could pass emissions and if the DMV would inspect the vehicle in comparision to a US conforming vehicle that my exemption would be granted because the last part of the process for legalizing the car is the DMV inspection and issuance of a US title. . After both of these documents were in hand I faxed them to US Customs and NHTSA, which I received a phone call telling me that it was approved.


An exemption based on what ? That it was too expensive to send back to Japan ? A $800 boat ride is basis for an exemption from DOT and EPA standards ? A hardship exemption ?

I would like to see a copy of this exemption. People say a lot of things. Some people - yourself included- seem only to hear what they want to hear. I think you do have a comprehension or hearing problem.

The NHTSA/DOT/OVSC does everything in writing. To the point that they fax, email, and send certified copies of EVERYTHING.

Faxed it to customs and the NHTSA. Thats like saying you screwed the papers up in a ball and threw them out your window. Sooner or later, they may end up in the right place.

So, since we are still only talking about the DOT - what about the EPA ? Again. Another person that only looks at 50% of the problem. 50% DOT, 50% EPA. You have your rope, continue to hang yourself with it.

Emissions....emissions.... next post. Break it up a little so you dont get lost in this information. Small pieces for your little brain to digest.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

EPA information. Exemption information. I edited some non relevant information out. The page where I got it - http://www.epa.gov/otaq/imports/quikover.htm


4. Non-U.S. version vehicles

A. What is a non-U.S. version vehicle?

Non-U.S. version vehicles generally are those that are sold in foreign countries. They will not have the U.S. EPA compliance label. Non-U.S. version vehicles may also include U.S. version vehicles that have been modified or altered.

Besides EPA, several other Federal agencies regulate the importation of nonconforming vehicles, including the Department of Transportation, Customs and Internal Revenue Service.

EPA does not recommend the importation of nonconforming vehicles. Conversion of nonconforming vehicles is usually very expensive, and sometimes impossible or impractical.

EPA will permit the importation of a nonconforming vehicle only if it qualifies for an exclusion or an exemption, or is imported by an independent commercial importer (ICI), who is a current holder of a valid EPA certificate of conformity.

B. Exclusions

Excluded vehicles are those vehicles that have been excluded from the emission requirements of the Clean Air Act

B. (1) Manufactured before the EPA Regulations

.
B. (2) Engine not in Vehicle or Chassis


B. (3) Vehicle not Safe or Practical to Drive on Streets and Highways


B. (4) Racing Vehicle


B. (5) Unregulated Fuel Vehicle

C. Exemptions

Exemptions are EPA waivers from meeting the emission requirements.

C. (1) Hardship Exemption

An extreme hardship or extraordinary circumstance may qualify an importer for an exemption. *An example of a possible hardship exemption is a handicapped person who needs a special vehicle*. *For an exemption based on financial consideration, the vehicle must be essential for basic living purposes. In addition, the importer must be unable, due to circumstances beyond his or her control, to purchase either a "reasonable" used U.S. version vehicle or to convert the * non-U.S. version vehicle to meet Federal emission requirements. 

EPA *will not * consider the following typical situations as a basis for hardship: the importer's job situation causes an unexpected move to the U.S.; the importer has run up large consumer debts; *the cost of converting a vehicle to meet the Federal emission requirements is a financial burden or exceeds the value of the vehicle; the importer has difficulty selling the nonconforming vehicle overseas or would take a substantial financial loss*; the manufacturer will not provide a letter of compliance or of modification instructions.

If EPA grants a hardship exemption, the importer must then file with Customs, upon entry, an EPA Form 3520-1, declaring code "M" on that form, and attach the EPA approval letter.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

So about that bullshit about the exemption you got......

Go away. Shut up. Give me a reason to go after you.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

LOL... okay Sean you have me... you have like 6 years of experience I dont. And you are exactly right I dont know all the shit you do, but dont come in here calling me some kid that doesnt have the finances or ability to get the cars. I have openly admitted before that I am not a mechanic, but you know I have people that I am working with that do. Financially capable? You dont know me or my finances so on that one what you think really doesnt matter. About the 90% of the skylines being BS, well 90% of the skylines I have personally seen are mickey moused, but again that is my personal opinion. As for doubt never Sean, I dont ever doubt what I do or set my mind to. I can start copying and pasting stuff from CFR all day long too, nothing I havent read or seen before. So your not impressing me, and about pissing you off... WHO CARES I know I dont. I have been asked to control my temper on her by the mods so I will but you know if you want to talk to me person to person or on the phone all you have to do is email me and we can set up anything you want chief.

Lastly, about R&B Motoring if they would like to contact me about the content of my PERSONAL opinion they can without a doubt and once I am informed by them that is not the facts that I have been told I will apologize to them. To have you DEMAND that I make an apology, you can shove that in your ass. Anything from here on out is on you, and we will see where I am in 90 days and go from there. You know what IF I fall flat on my face I will not be like you and not have something to show for it, at least everyone will know I put an HONEST effort towards it. OH before I forget, the $32000 the car sold for, Eric knows exactly how much I paid for the vehicle and he is also getting a large insurance check from the shipper for the damage on the car when it was shipped over. Which makes the difference between the 2 amounts about $8k profit, I dont screw people over Sean unlike you and the companies you have worked for. Again email or something and we can talk in person because I will put you on the phone with Eric and I and see who was laying down the bullshit, I would believe Eric any day over your word.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

Sean I have a question for you.
There is a company on the north east coast, im not going to say who it is. But they are importing the car under 1 year passport entry. And if you read the HS7 box 5 form it says "I will export the car no later then 1 year of entry. And will not sell it with in that time”. they are selling the cars and not telling the customers about that.3 people I know bought cars from then, and 1 on them car has been in the country for over a year now. What can happen form this? Does the importer become liable for not informing the customer? Does the unknowing customer become the victim in this? Is there anything the customer can do to protect his property?


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

If the car is brought in under clause 5, after one year if the car is not exported or brought into compliance the car can be siezed and disposed of. The importer will be liable and usually the buyer is the victim who loses everything.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

tyndago, please try to be civil bout this, we have already warned 96skyline. We appreciate your feedback, but please to it in a professional manor. We dont need this thread to be a big bitch fest. Please use your vast experience to better everyone in the nissan community.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

96skylineguy said:


> If the car is brought in under clause 5, after one year if the car is not exported or brought into compliance the car can be siezed and disposed of. The importer will be liable and usually the buyer is the victim who loses everything.


i know a lot of people with in the last few years are doing this, has customs started to catch up to it or started watching this procedure closely?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tyndago said:


> Part 565 deals with VIN's. If you want to look up the whole thing type CFR (Code of Federal Regulations) and 565 into google.
> 
> 565.5 Motor vehicles imported into the United States.
> (a) *Importers shall utilize the VIN assigned by the original manufacturer of the motor vehicle*.
> ...


I wonder if it's always been like that or if it was just changed recently (within the last 5 years). I read something somewhere about VINs had to be issued to imported vehicles, so I was going off that. So much BS floating around, it's hard to seperate fact from fiction. I take 99% of most Skyline importation claims as fiction, however. _Everybody_ has an angle, and _everybody_ has imported at least one car.....


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> kid that doesnt have the finances or ability to get the cars. I have openly admitted before that I am not a mechanic,.


Yes kid. I mean it as a term of disrespect. As in I have no respect for you.I didnt say anything about being a mechanic. Ability to get cars. Thats easy. 



96skylineguy said:


> , I dont ever doubt what I do or set my mind to. I can start copying and pasting stuff from CFR all day long too, nothing I havent read or seen before. ,.


You've seen it before because I was the one that posted it. Broke things down for people. 




96skylineguy said:


> So your not impressing me, and about pissing you off... WHO CARES I know I dont. I have been asked to control my temper on her by the mods so I will but you know if you want to talk to me person to person or on the phone all you have to do is email me and we can set up anything you want chief.,.


I talk on the phone to people I want to talk to. This is posted in a public forum, I want to keep it on a public forum. I want to poke holes in all your stories publically.



96skylineguy said:


> astly, about R&B Motoring if they would like to contact me about the content of my PERSONAL opinion they can without a doubt and once I am informed by them that is not the facts that I have been told I will apologize to them. .


I posted a link to the current list of registered importers. You can see RB is on there. Again. I still think you have a reading or comprehension issue. You only hear what you "want" to here.



96skylineguy said:


> You know what IF I fall flat on my face I will not be like you and not have something to show for it, at least everyone will know I put an HONEST effort towards it. .


Not if. When.You are already falling on your face. I bring a few things up, you start to choke. HONEST ? HONEST. So you are implying that I am not honest ? 

Even after I left Motorex, I had extensive dealings with Motorex customers. I get at LEAST one call a day from Motorex customers/Skyline owners. I help so many people its not even funny. -




96skylineguy said:


> OH before I forget, the $32000 the car sold for, Eric knows exactly how much I paid for the vehicle and he is also getting a large insurance check from the shipper for the damage on the car when it was shipped over. Which makes the difference between the 2 amounts about $8k profit, .


You paid too much for the car. Somewhere in there the numbers just do not add up. Even at 10k for the car. 4k for loading and shipping. Ilegal registration - $1000. I'm up to about 15k here.





96skylineguy said:


> I dont screw people over Sean unlike you and the companies you have worked for. Again email or something and we can talk in person because I will put you on the phone with Eric and I and see who was laying down the bullshit, I would believe Eric any day over your word.


I called Eric and left a message. I gave him some advice. I have helped Eric in the past. Gave him some advice on setting up his car. I didnt sell it to him, I didnt make any money off him.

Now you are committing libel against me personally. Please inform everyone here how I "screw people over". I'm pretty well known within the industry. You can talk to people. Ask them if have ever "screwed" them over. I don't hide from people. I am not just at the end of a computer. I have met many Skyline owners. I show up to SEMA, I go to lots of shows, races, etc.

Please- let me know how I "screw people over".

You say "screw people over like you and the companies you have worked for". I am to blame for a company I worked for ? Really ? A place I left because I did not like the way they did business. I worked for Motorex from 1999-2001. Thats 4 years ago I left. When did Motorex start having DOT issues ? How many YEARS after I left. So these cars you saw - you can say definetly I had worked on them ? Or you are not sure ? No way to be sure ?

Ok now I will bury you just for fun.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

Zen31ZR said:


> I wonder if it's always been like that or if it was just changed recently (within the last 5 years). I read something somewhere about VINs had to be issued to imported vehicles, so I was going off that. So much BS floating around, it's hard to seperate fact from fiction. I take 99% of most Skyline importation claims as fiction, however. _Everybody_ has an angle, and _everybody_ has imported at least one car.....


some states do revin the car like AZ,NV,UT for eample.they re-vin it when the person brought it in as parts and said was assembled from parts.but each state is different .


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

celm said:


> Sean I have a question for you.
> There is a company on the north east coast, im not going to say who it is. But they are importing the car under 1 year passport entry. And if you read the HS7 box 5 form it says "I will export the car no later then 1 year of entry. And will not sell it with in that time”. they are selling the cars and not telling the customers about that.3 people I know bought cars from then, and 1 on them car has been in the country for over a year now. What can happen form this? Does the importer become liable for not informing the customer? Does the unknowing customer become the victim in this? Is there anything the customer can do to protect his property?


The DOT does not take the time to follow up on every car imported into the country.

I personally know of dozens of cars imported like this. They just get lost in the system.

So what happens when they are sold, the person that buys it gets screwed.

You can have cars registered in multiple states, just try and bring it to California. California actually checks out vehicles. California would deny title for these cars.

What happens - the poor guy that buys the car loses out. Anyone see that I am arming people with the information to check up on vehicles ? I respond to people with facts and information. Links and quotes from the government websites.

I am not out to screw anyone. Rather the opposite, I am trying to help people with the correct information.

As far as being civil. I treat a bitch like a bitch.


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

tyndago/Sean Morris, I have to admit that I'm a noob and totally new to this Skyline scene. But could you do me a favor pack your shits and go home?

You claimed several times that you are affiliated with Motorex and RBmotoring. You know what I don't believe any shits from either one of them including their affiliates. 
In fact I was planning to dish out 40k ~50k buying one of the legalized GTR's that they claimed they have done for sale but let me tell you when I see the numbers of stuck cars in front of the shop without title or even a touch plus the run around and bullshits Hiro gave me when I was talking to him at the shop, I told myself I'd better forget it and get it somewhere else.

What I see you are doing here is fucking show off your copy and paste capabilities and try to scare ppl off from doing what they wanted to do, to import and own a US street legal Skyline. 

I don't know what's your intentions are tyndago, maybe you are getting mad cux you or your affiliates no longer able to screw ppl the same way you guys did in the pass 6 years?? 
Now you saw some new comers who might capable of doing so that's why you got pissed??

No matter what you doesn't sound right to me at all if you had the experiences regarding importing Skylines why don't you share them with us and help use to achieve this like 96Skylineguy did? 

Even some info might not confirmed right yet I appreciate his work over yours.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> I wonder if it's always been like that or if it was just changed recently (within the last 5 years). I read something somewhere about VINs had to be issued to imported vehicles, so I was going off that.
> 
> 
> > When I visited the DOT, must have been around September 1999, they did not want Motorex to assign VINs to vehicles.
> ...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tyndago said:


> Zen31ZR said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if it's always been like that or if it was just changed recently (within the last 5 years). I read something somewhere about VINs had to be issued to imported vehicles, so I was going off that.
> ...


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

swing said:


> tyndago/Sean Morris, I have to admit that I'm a noob and totally new to this Skyline scene. But could you do me a favor pack your shits and go home?.


English is obviously not your first language. I will even help you here. It would be " pack your shit and go home".

And the answer to that is just trying to help some people with true information. I've been here since 2002.



swing said:


> You claimed several times that you are affiliated with Motorex and RBmotoring. You know what I don't believe any shits from either one of them including their affiliates.


I worked at Motorex for 2 years. I have assisted RB Motoring with Skyline sales. RB Motoring is a customer of Motorex's. RB has been screwed by Motorex . Motorex still has about 7 of RB's cars that have not been legalized. Hiro owes RB a lot of money on cars. 





swing said:


> In fact I was planning to dish out 40k ~50k buying one of the legalized GTR's that they claimed they have done for sale but let me tell you when I see the numbers of stuck cars in front of the shop without title or even a touch plus the run around and bullshits Hiro gave me when I was talking to him at the shop, I told myself I'd better forget it and get it somewhere else


Can you break this long run on thought into something comprehendable ? Maybe a couple of sentences. I get nothing from this but some rambling diatribe.



swing said:


> What I see you are doing here is fucking show off your copy and paste capabilities


Better in English would be - " All I see here is you showing off your fucking copy and paste capabilities".





swing said:


> I don't know what's your intentions are tyndago, maybe you are getting mad cux you or your affiliates no longer able to screw ppl the same way you guys did in the pass 6 years??


Screw people how ? By selling them Skylines ?





swing said:


> No matter what you doesn't sound right to me at all if you had the experiences regarding importing Skylines why don't you share them with us and help use to achieve this like 96Skylineguy did?
> .


I have discussed my experiences. Try the search function. Try google. Try Freshalloy. Try Automotiveforums. Try Skylinesdownunder.

Please try and write in something I can comprehend and respond to.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

tyndago, you have some serious issues.. it is ok to question people and point shit out, but dont be a cock and come on a public forum and start shit cuz you scare that someone else might be tryin to become an RI to help the nissan community. You need to fucking grow up and act like a god damn man rather than a biligerent bitch. We appreciate your ability to help out, but stop the bitching. We are grow ups here, not kids


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> So whats the holdup with Motorex getting legal to certify again. Can't be just a money issue, I'm sure somebody there has a big enough wallet to take care of that..


At least partially a money issue. At least partially they pissed the DOT off so much. 

I dont know all the details.





Zen31ZR said:


> And why does RB Motoring have no cars for sale. You guys are a proper RI, correct? All I see on the site is a bunch of parts.


RB Motoring is a customer of Motorex's. Motorex did the legalization on the cars for RB Motoring.

Motorex has confidential information that makes it very difficult to legalize a Skyline under VCP-17. 

RB became and RI more of just as an excersise. It was just to show Motorex that it could be done. It also put RB in a position to do cars if they ever wanted to.

Motorex has about 40 Skylines here they have not finished. About 40 people that are getting screwed over by Motorex. RB is one of these people. Motorex would say the car will be ready this week, next week.... In the end RB has about given up on the Skyline sales. They have sold quiet a few Skylines, but with the way things have been , they can't realistically offer cars.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd be a bit of a dick too if I'd spent a lot of years importing these cars and knew how to do it, and everytime I go on a Nissan site I see some kid claiming to be able to import one without all the details. Gets on your nerves after a while. It does mine and I don't even have any plans to import one. So a little belligerence(sp) is excusable. I'd probably be the same way. 

Best thing to do is everybody step away from the keyboard and chill out and think of your answers before you post them. Lets try to stick to the technical end of this.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tyndago said:


> At least partially a money issue. At least partially they pissed the DOT off so much.
> 
> I dont know all the details.
> 
> ...


You guys used to have cars of your own, right, Evos and other stuff. I'm not just talking about the Skylines. I had assumed the Evos and Supras and others were done by you guys, but they were all done by Motorex?


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> You guys used to have cars of your own, right, Evos and other stuff. I'm not just talking about the Skylines. I had assumed the Evos and Supras and others were done by you guys, but they were all done by Motorex?


I am not RB, but I have helped them with things.

RB Motoring has a Lancer Evo VIII. A US legal car. Not imported.

Supras - they were US legal cars. RB Motoring is a California car dealer. They buy and sell cars. Don't assume that the cars were imported. They would have all been US legal cars.

All the Skylines that RB Motoring sold came in though Motorex. I met the guys from RB Motoring when I worked at Motorex.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tyndago said:


> I am not RB, but I have helped them with things.
> 
> RB Motoring has a Lancer Evo VIII. A US legal car. Not imported.
> 
> ...


OIC, my confusion, sorry. 

So why can't RB, or someone else, crash a few cars and come up with the same certification details as Motorex. I mean, it's like back when the gasoline engine was invented. Several people had their own versions of the gas engine, but they all work basically the same. So, why can't another RI create their own process.


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

tyndago said:


> English is obviously not your first language. I will even help you here. It would be " pack your shit and go home".
> 
> And the answer to that is just trying to help some people with true information. I've been here since 2002.


English is not my first lang, probably it's third or fouth.
I don't see you are helping much here by looking at the way you talk and take things.



tyndago said:


> I worked at Motorex for 2 years. I have assisted RB Motoring with Skyline sales. RB Motoring is a customer of Motorex's. RB has been screwed by Motorex . Motorex still has about 7 of RB's cars that have not been legalized. Hiro owes RB a lot of money on cars.


Who cares? they are loser anyway. AND you are affiliated with them.





tyndago said:


> Can you break this long run on thought into something comprehendable ? Maybe a couple of sentences. I get nothing from this but some rambling diatribe.


I put it in two words espicially for you "They sucks".





tyndago said:


> Screw people how ? By selling them Skylines ?



By keep collecting money and cars while they are no longer able to carry out the legalize work for customers?
By selling ppl non US standard vehicle? 
By telling lies and making up stories to customers??? 
You want me to list more??? better you tell me what's more you've been doing for them.




tyndago said:


> I have discussed my experiences. Try the search function. Try google. Try Freshalloy. Try Automotiveforums. Try Skylinesdownunder.
> 
> Please try and write in something I can comprehend and respond to.


I don't have to try those, you illustrated your pattern in this thread well enough.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tyndago said:


> Don't assume that the cars were imported. They would have all been US legal cars.


 I seem to remember an Evo-6 and a 22B Sti on RBs website a long time ago. As well as various lower scale Skylines, GTSs and such. That's why I though they were an RI. Maybe the those cars wer "in the works" but never actually got imported, I have no idea.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> So why can't RB, or someone else, crash a few cars and come up with the same certification details as Motorex. I mean, it's like back when the gasoline engine was invented. Several people had their own versions of the gas engine, but they all work basically the same. So, why can't another RI create their own process.


They can, its just the cost involved. Crash testing is not a simple process. Each test is car plus about $50,000. All up you will have about $200,000 in testing, time and cars by the time you are done.

No one I know is willing to up that kind of money. You have to make a lot of money to overcome those kind of up front costs.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> I seem to remember an Evo-6 and a 22B Sti on RBs website a long time ago. As well as various lower scale Skylines, GTSs and such. That's why I though they were an RI. Maybe the those cars wer "in the works" but never actually got imported, I have no idea.


Pictures of cars in Japan. RB has a Japanese office. They were just a trial to see what kind of interest. The cars never left Japan.

Heres the actual title of those gallery images - http://www.rbmotoring.com/gallery2/v/4sale/

Album: 2003 Suburu WRX STI version. 4000KM (2500 miles)Zero sport exhaust. Located in Japan. (SOLD)

Album: 2002 Nissan S15 Silvia Spec-R 6 speed. 14000KM (8700 miles) HKS suspension, Enkei wheels, etc. Located in Japan. (SOLD).


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

swing said:


> I put it in two words espicially for you "They sucks"..


That would be "They suck". Sucks is not plural used in that context. For instance I would say - "you suck". To use it as plural we would say - "work sucks".








swing said:


> By keep collecting money and cars while they are no longer able to carry out the legalize work for customers?..


How long ago again did I leave Motorex ? Was that 4 years ago ? So because I worked there at all " I sucks " ?



swing said:


> By selling ppl non US standard vehicle? ..


So because Motorex was an RI and imported non US standard vehicles and legalized them for the US - "I sucks".



swing said:


> By telling lies and making up stories to customers??? ..


Which lies and which stories did I tell ? Or again - did this happen since the 4 years ago that I left ?



swing said:


> You want me to list more??? better you tell me what's more you've been doing for them..


No. I dont want you to list more. I want you to list something relevant.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tyndago said:


> Pictures of cars in Japan. RB has a Japanese office. They were just a trial to see what kind of interest. The cars never left Japan.
> 
> Heres the actual title of those gallery images - http://www.rbmotoring.com/gallery2/v/4sale/
> 
> ...


I see there's a 94 R32 in there, legalization pending). Is that a Motorex car? Weird that I couldn't get that page when I was just in there. Maybe a browser glitch.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tyndago said:


> They can, its just the cost involved. Crash testing is not a simple process. Each test is car plus about $50,000. All up you will have about $200,000 in testing, time and cars by the time you are done.
> 
> No one I know is willing to up that kind of money. You have to make a lot of money to overcome those kind of up front costs.


No offense, but $200k is not a lot of money anymore. Maybe if you don't make that much in a single year, but surely some of these lottery winners and other big money makers are Skyline enthusiasts and would be willing to pony up the money. I'm actually surprised that nobody has been truely serious about importation besides Motorex and RB. Everybody tries to fly under the radar. Why, whats the point.....


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

tyndago said:


> That would be "They suck". Sucks is not plural used in that context. For instance I would say - "you suck". To use it as plural we would say - "work sucks".


Thanks for that, at least I learn some grammars out of your shit.



tyndago said:


> How long ago again did I leave Motorex ? Was that 4 years ago ?


I have no idea and don't care when or if you actually left.


tyndago said:


> So because I worked there at all " I sucks " ?


Can't confirm how sucks you are since I'm not sure how much you have contributed to the big scam.


tyndago said:


> So because Motorex was an RI and imported non US standard vehicles and legalized them for the US - "I sucks".


They did more than just what you've mentioned, search would help.



tyndago said:


> Which lies and which stories did I tell ? Or again - did this happen since the 4 years ago that I left ?


If you want to make a confession, I'm not the right target.
Just use the search function and evaluate how much you have contributed to the big scam.



tyndago said:


> No. I dont want you to list more. I want you to list something relevant.


relevant? haha, which part's not?


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> I see there's a 94 R32 in there, legalization pending). Is that a Motorex car? Weird that I couldn't get that page when I was just in there. Maybe a browser glitch.


There are actually several cars. That one is just the only one up. There have been some problems in updating to the new gallery software. That and a server crash. Some things may be a bit jumbled.

That 94 R32 is coming in though Motorex. RB buys the cars in Japan. Imports and legalizes them though Motorex, and then sells them. They also import parts, and offer service to cars that are already here. 

I personally know most of the owners here in the US. When they want to sell their car, they normally come to me. I have helped facilitate the sale of many US legal cars from one owner to another.

If I were really that bad, that much of a dick, do you really think that I would still deal with many of the owners ? 

Check this R34 N1 - look though the gallery images at the track - at SEMA IAS. http://www.automotiveforums.com/

Talk to Apex - Sean, Wen. DSport/IDRC - Mike . Z Car Garage - Rob. Motorsports Dynamics - Henry. Formula D/D1 driver - Hubert Young. Craig Lieberman. I could go on and on. Try www.gtrcanada.com. Dave Pankew from Modified Magazine. Tyrone Rodriguez from Import Racer. Neil Tjin from HCI.....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

So what's "The Big Scam" I keep seeing in this thread: 

Motorex overcharging? Big deal, they are charging whatever the market will bear, same as every other dealership across the country. We want to point fingers at them, then lets point fingers at thousands of others as well. 

Motorex selling cars and then not being able to legalize them? Serves the buyer right. I wouldn't buy a gray market car in the hopes that it would eventually be legalized. It's either legal and I buy it, or it's not and I don't buy it. Real simple. Some people don't use common sense, especially when it comes to vehicle purchases.

Motorex not installing all the required parts for legalization? Mmmkay, when's the last time you heard of a garage doing this......  In all seriousness, look at the installers/workers, not the owners of the company. Surely Hiro doesn't go over every car himself. Though maybe he should.... Every company has it's lazy people and corner cutters. I'm not surprised at all that this would be the case.


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> So what's "The Big Scam" I keep seeing in this thread:
> 
> Motorex overcharging? Big deal, they are charging whatever the market will bear, same as every other dealership across the country. We want to point fingers at them, then lets point fingers at thousands of others as well.
> 
> ...


I don't see any problem for overcharging, I see more problems in dishonest business behavior as motorex carried out.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> So what's "The Big Scam" I keep seeing in this thread:
> 
> Motorex overcharging? Big deal, Motorex selling cars and then not being able to legalize them? Serves the buyer right.
> Motorex not installing all the required parts for e.


Someone that gets it. 

When I was at Motorex, I was legalizing about 2 cars a month. Sometimes 3, sometimes 1. 2 years - about 48 cars. Sounds about right. In the 4 years since I left - maybe 20 more cars. About another 40 still sitting around- never legalized. total of about 100 cars. Sounds about right.

So when I was doing it - about 48 in 2 years. After I left 20 in 4 years. The demand was higher after I left. The prices even went down a little - Motorex lowered pricing a little bit.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

swing said:


> I don't see any problem for overcharging, I see more problems in dishonest business behavior as motorex carried out.


Yes. There are a lot of reasons why I left. Dishonesty is at least one of them.

I could not handle Hiro lying to me, lying to customers. What he did was out of my control though. I did my best to do what I could. I was the one that helped build Motorex up to what it was. I really like GT-R's, so leaving was very difficult, but I was just fed up with it in the end.

So we agree. But because I was involved with them at all, I suck. Thats like complaining saying their customers suck because they are Motorex's customers.


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

tyndago said:


> Yes. There are a lot of reasons why I left. Dishonesty is at least one of them.
> 
> I could not handle Hiro lying to me, lying to customers. What he did was out of my control though. I did my best to do what I could. I was the one that helped build Motorex up to what it was. I really like GT-R's, so leaving was very difficult, but I was just fed up with it in the end.
> 
> So we agree. But because I was involved with them at all, I suck. Thats like complaining saying their customers suck because they are Motorex's customers.



they do sux for believing blindly.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

swing said:


> Thanks for that, at least I learn some grammars out of your shit.?


Well, I am happy. I helped teach some grammer. And thats grammer- not grammers. If you think there should be an "s".... leave it out. English is screwed up though.




swing said:


> I have no idea and don't care when or if you actually left.?


I posted it a few times. I will give you more than an idea - I will give you an answer. 1999-2001.



swing said:


> Can't confirm how sucks you are since I'm not sure how much you have contributed to the big scam.?


Or is that " If I contributed to the big scam at all ?"




swing said:


> ust use the search function and evaluate how much you have contributed to the big scam.?


What am I seaching for ? The big scam ? 


You are the type of person that wants to be lied to. You like the other guy probably only hear what you want to hear. You get the email saying they want to wire $40,000,000 into your account and you answer it.

Feel free to get scammed, if thats what you want. You should treat everyone that tries to sell you an imported car with skepticism. Myself included. You want to see the VIN number. You want to see the HS-7. You want to see the 3520-1. You want to call the DOT at (202)366-5291 and ask about the car. 

Too many people have been scammed. I have people email me all the time about cars they have bought and been scammed on.

People hear what they want to hear. I have found the best way to deal with this is to be as blunt as possible. Like me or not, I tell the truth. I post factual information from seachable sources.

If you want smoke blown up your ass, go talk to Hiro. He will have no problem taking your money from you. 

If you want to be scammed, and lied to, follow the guy that started this thread.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

swing said:


> they do sux for blindly believing.



How is blindly believing ?

Motorex was an RI - 99-229. They were on the list of Registered Importers. The Skyline is listed as VCP-17 on the list of Non conforming vehicles able to be brought into compliance.

Motorex was bonded, they had bond releases. You could have called the DOT and they would have told you that Motorex was the only place to go.

Motorex was featured in many magazines. A lot of people had cars from Motorex.

You call that blindly believing ? Seriously. You stating that is just ignorant.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tyndago said:


> Yes. There are a lot of reasons why I left. Dishonesty is at least one of them.
> 
> I could not handle Hiro lying to me, lying to customers.


I don't understand why he would have to lie in the first place. He had the crash data, he had the cars and the techs and the money. Doing proper legalization should have been easy. Was the company a front for other things? Did some financial backers skip out? Doing this and doing it right should have been the easiest thing in the world.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> No offense, but $200k is not a lot of money anymore. Maybe if you don't make that much in a single year, but surely some of these lottery winners and other big money makers are Skyline enthusiasts and would be willing to pony up the money. I'm actually surprised that nobody has been truely serious about importation besides Motorex and RB. Everybody tries to fly under the radar. Why, whats the point.....


200k is 200k. The kind of people that have that kind of money just laying around are not interested in doing it.

No one has been truely serious about importing but Motorex. Hiros the one that ponyed up the money at first. No one else has even been close. Lots of talk, no action.

Flying under the radar... yep. One car here, one car there... 

How many cars do you have to sell at what profit to make your $200,000 back ?

2 cars a month at 10 k profit each over 10 months to break even ? 4 cars at 5k profit over 10 months ?


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

tyndago said:


> Well, I am happy. I helped teach some grammer. And thats grammer- not grammers. If you think there should be an "s".... leave it out. English is screwed up though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are wrong, I'm totally not believing in any shit from those two companies you worked for especially words from Hiro. 
You assumed everybody who dreams about owing a US street legal skyline is an idiot which makes yourself a hater.
I ain't following anybody, I will only pay for what showing up right in front of me with evidence and proofs.


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

tyndago said:


> How is blindly believing ?
> 
> Motorex was an RI - 99-229. They were on the list of Registered Importers. The Skyline is listed as VCP-17 on the list of Non conforming vehicles able to be brought into compliance.
> 
> ...


Plus the power from individual like yourself which makes it a perfect scam.
For me, I won't pay for anything unless I see the car and proper paper and registration.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> I don't understand why he would have to lie in the first place. He had the crash data, he had the cars and the techs and the money. Doing proper legalization should have been easy. Was the company a front for other things? Did some financial backers skip out? Doing this and doing it right should have been the easiest thing in the world.



Ok. Lieing about the cars wasn't the thing. Selling Skylines was just one side of the company.

Doing the legalization was easy. There is a decent amount of time involved.

Hiro liked to party too much. He spends a lot of money. More than you want to imagine. He wouldnt show up for work for days at a time.

This started to get him in trouble. Motorex started importing C-West, and that was fine at first, but was an issue after a while.

While it should have been an easy process, Hiro made it hard. When the DOT had questions, after I left, things that would have been easy to answer, he ignorned them.

When the emissions lab needed payment on cars, he didnt pay. So they stopped working on cars. This held up things. Hiro would lie to the customer about this or that. There are lots of little things.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

swing said:


> Plus the power from individual like yourself which makes it a perfect scam.
> For me, I won't pay for anything unless I see the car and proper paper and registration.



What does this mean ? 

"Plus the power from individual". What does this mean ?

I am not selling anything.I worked at Motorex 4 years ago, and I posted in their name then.

A perfect scam... you really do not know what you are talking about, so you probably shouldnt type. You seemed to be on 96Skylines dick in the other posts, maybe hes your boy,and you are planted here to support him ?

You are talking shit about me and you have nothing to stand on. Nothing solid that you can explain to anyone that can speak English. So just stop it.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

swing said:


> You assumed everybody who dreams about owing a US street legal skyline is an idiot which makes yourself a hater.


Where did I assume this ? I said that people hear what they want to hear. If you dont listen and comprehend, then you are an idiot.

Since English is not your first lanuage, you seem to be having problems with the listening or reading part and compression. Read into that what you want....


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

tyndago said:


> What does this mean ?
> 
> "Plus the power from individual". What does this mean ?
> 
> ...



I think you should be the one to stop it since I see you contribute nothing except claims about yourself is an expert of this and that. 
Why don't you write a book for those who got scammed by your affiliates call "Story behind the big scam" ? 

I repeated that I appreciate 96Skylines work over anybody on this forum and I wish he can make it. So ??


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

tyndago said:


> Where did I assume this ? I said that people hear what they want to hear. If you dont listen and comprehend, then you are an idiot.
> 
> Since English is not your first lanuage, you seem to be having problems with the listening or reading part and compression. Read into that what you want....


Ya, keep picking up on my grammer and I don't give a dam. 
Keep using that as a tool for yourself to get away with the facts.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Swing, you need to calm down and ask the right questions. So far you haven't said anything but a bunch of gibberish. If I was hearing you talk, I'd have to tell you to quit mumbling. Either post an appropriate question or stop posting.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tyndago said:


> 200k is 200k. The kind of people that have that kind of money just laying around are not interested in doing it.
> 
> No one has been truely serious about importing but Motorex. Hiros the one that ponyed up the money at first. No one else has even been close. Lots of talk, no action.
> 
> ...


Or $4000 on 50 cars over 4 years. Plus conversion costs, of course. Of course, from what you stated before, Hiro had a party habit to support. Now it all makes sense. It's just really too bad I don't have the cash flow, otherwise I'd be all over importation like white on rice. So unless 96Skylineguyorwhateverhisnameis wants to come in here and prove to me he spent $200k on crash testing, or purchasing the rights from Motorex, I beleive I can tell him that he is a liar. Which is what I suspected in the first place. He probaly has _one_ car, which may or may not be legal, but that's all anyone else has gotten either. Been here, done this. I'm so sick of the liars that pop up in here. And the idiots........


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Swing, you need to calm down and ask the right questions. So far you haven't said anything but a bunch of gibberish. If I was hearing you talk, I'd have to tell you to quit mumbling. Either post an appropriate question or stop posting.


I'm already down espeically coming through tyndago's post.
one appropriate question?...I got cash and wanting to buy a real US street legal Skyline, who can get me one get my ears.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

swing said:


> I'm already down espeically coming through tyndago's post.
> one appropriate question?...I got cash and wanting to buy a real US street legal Skyline, who can get me one get my ears.


Looked in the classified section here?  I gotta say, if you are serious about buying a real Skyline and don't know where to look, then you don't have the money and haven't done the research. There are plenty of legal Skylines for sale. Just not on Ebay......


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Looked in the classified section here?  I gotta say, if you are serious about buying a real Skyline and don't know where to look, then you don't have the money and haven't done the research. There are plenty of legal Skylines for sale. Just not on Ebay......


What makes you think that I haven't try those out yet?


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Well guys, I have tried to be as forward and honest as I can by giving you a play by play of what I am doing. I have done everything in my power to show that my integrity is 1st and foremost, because in this industry there is nothing else! I hope that I can keep you guys informed as I move forward, falling on my face or not I will do what I can to help out the community and make a positive impact on these importations!! Sean is very right I dont have all the experience that he has and he has been doing this alot longer but given time maybe I can help lower the costs or even change the requirements, who knows only time will tell! Until the next big post :banana:


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> You never answered any of the other questions, such as why the emissions test as the 1995 model year on it, but the vehicle is listed as a 96 elsewhere. Makes your emissions test nul and void where I live, pal. And also why your VIN isn't the standard length when these vehicles must be revinned when they enter this country. That was stated before, and I never saw an answer for it from you. Also, the _state of _ Oregon or any other state, is not allowed to ignore any part of the federal rules as they see fit regarding certification of imported vehicles. If they do, then that vehicle is only legal in that one state and could be impounded and crushed in the other 48 as an illegal vehicle. I don't see anyone holding the bag but you, buddy. As far as I'm concerned, not only have you talked yourself into a corner but I certainly wouldn't buy anything from you even if you could talk yourself out of it. If I want a Skyline, I'll go buy any of the other properly certified ones in circulation. At least I know that at this point they are 100% legal anywhere I choose to take and register them. Yours likely are not.



There were alot of pages on here I didnt see... hmmm... well the vin was issued from the ID plate from under the hood. That is the number they use. As for the year stated, the production year for this car is a 1995 which is what they go for as far as OBD/OBD2 is concerned. But it is a 1996 year model. I am not going to go into anything else in this post its pointless.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

96skylineguy said:


> There were alot of pages on here I didnt see... hmmm... well the vin was issued from the ID plate from under the hood. That is the number they use. As for the year stated, the production year for this car is a 1995 which is what they go for as far as OBD/OBD2 is concerned. But it is a 1996 year model. I am not going to go into anything else in this post its pointless.


1995 is OBD-1. 1996 was the beginning of OBD-2. So if your car is listed as a 95 for emissions purposes but is actually a 96, then you are not emissions compliant. Again, under the radar.......


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> 1995 is OBD-1. 1996 was the beginning of OBD-2. So if your car is listed as a 95 for emissions purposes but is actually a 96, then you are not emissions compliant. Again, under the radar.......


You simply don't know that some 1996 model were actually made in 1995 which equipped with OBD1 system.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> Please do not paint Motorex and RB Motoring with the same broad brush. I have known both companies for several years and I bought my GT-R from Motorex, so I should know what I am talking about.
> 
> RB Motoring is owned by Jeff and Jack. They primarily import video games form Japan and started the car stuff for fun. They purchased all of their cars in Japan and had Motorex do the legalization. They have not stiffed any of their customers or have more than 40 cars sitting around unfinished like Motorex does. They did not piss off DOT for some shady stuff like Motorex, they were a customer just like all of the other owners. They made their profit by finding and shipping the cars themselves. This allowed them to have competitve pricing with Motorex. I have done business with RB Motoring to obtain parts from Japan and have been very happy with their service. Hiro and Motorex are another story. I can't tell you how many people (myself included) ordered stuff from them and it simply never arrived because they dropped the ball and never ordered the part. They would keep saying it was in the next container, but affter several months and several containers, still no parts.
> 
> Off my soapbox.


Swing and others here are RETARDS!

Read what I wrote on page 3 of this thread!!!!!!!!

If it weren't for 3 people back in 1999 there would be exactly 0 legal Sklines in the USA. Hiro, Noto and Sean. They were the ones that took the financial risks to fund the crash testing and deal with DOT and EPA. No one else has stepped up to the plate in the last five years and got one over the fence legally. NO ONE. 

Sean has done more for Skylines in the USA than anyone else. I should know since I have been talking to the Motorex and RB all along. Oh wait, I posted the same shit like 7 pages ago and you didn't read it then.

That's OK, I am a mod here so I can lock this thread and ban all your asses for not having your facts straight and attacking other members without just cause.

THIS IS A WARNING: No more name calling crap or this thread is done. This should be constructive. 

96Skyline guy has gotten 1 car in. It does not have a bond release from DOT, so not FEDERALLY Legal. It is here and registered in CO which means nothing. Just like all the container cars in FL that are registered at a STATE level, but ultimately are not FEDERALLY legal. Awe, but who cars it's just one car man? Well, the DOT can easily take the Skyline off the list and no more for anyone........

As I have said numerous times, anyone can import Skylines. Just step up with about 750K to cover the start up costs and you can flood the market. You can even sell them for less than 10k per car to prove that Motorex was screwing everyone, but you will be losing about 15k per car doing it.

Oh yeah, what do I know, I only have had one for the last 4 years. It has the state referee decals, and guess what? I have a letter from the DOT with the Bond Release for it too. How many of those have you guys seen? Mine is legal, what about yours???????????


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

swing said:


> You simply don't know that some 1996 model were actually made in 1995 which equipped with OBD1 system.


Give us an example?

Oh wait, no Skylines had OBD-II. 

I should know I converted a 1999 R-34 and a 1996 R33 to make them compliant with OBD-II and Hiro never paid the bill. 

You may be trying to describe the fact that some older cars had grandfather clauses with the EPA on non compliant OBD-II systems since they were going out of production in 1996 or 1997, but that is a different topic. Also it has no bearing on the certification of Skylines in the USA.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> *heavy sigh*.....
> 
> 
> Myoung, this is just for you... since you say that the DMV's are not regulated by DOT why dont you just read the link and then click on it...
> ...


I think you need to read my post again.... I said *they are* regulated by DOT..

You always seem to jump the gun... 

like getting mad at my initial skeptism, which is more than justified....(several times over )

or saying the car is completely legal..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> I would like everyone to welcome Sean Morris. He is a former employee of Motorex, I dont know who he is with now.





tyndago said:


> Welcome me ? I think you have to be here first to welcome me. Since I have been here a while, I just dont post much as there is not much for me here, I think maybe I should welcome you.


I was wondering the same thing Sean ....huh?.....hahaha


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

tyndago said:


> English is obviously not your first language. I will even help you here. It would be " pack your shit and go home".


Sean has helped this community (Nissan Forums) since 2002 with his knowledge.. You have been here a couple months...29 posts and you think you can tell people to "pack your shit and go home"... keep that up and I'll pack for you.... 


Not to mention, Sean has probably forgot more than you will ever know on this subject..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wow, im gone for 7 hours and all this happens.. haha


swing, you aren't posting anything relevant or factual in any way.. You aren't gion to be able to prove sean wrong., RB motoring and Motorex are two different companies. I didn't realize that until nismo skyline said something which i thank him for and apologized for my misinformation.

sean, thanks for calming down and just postin the facts

96skylineguy, it might be a smart decision to try and contact sean and get some advice if he is willing to help. You could always use extra help especially since sean has been through this already. The less you fight and the more you admit you could use help from others, then things will start to come together easier. It may take a while for you to become and RI, but you wont be able to do it without some of our help, especially from sean and nismo skylines who have done stuff with the skylines and have a vast knowledge of the subject.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> If it weren't for 3 people back in 1999 there would be exactly 0 legal Sklines in the USA. Hiro, Noto and Sean. They were the ones that took the financial risks to fund the crash testing and deal with DOT and EPA. No one else has stepped up to the plate in the last five years and got one over the fence legally. NO ONE.


The real story I have posted other places. Obviously a lot more people than just whats listed. I had talked to Hiro about Skylines in 1997. He got the finances together, and started on the path to importing the cars. He started working with JK Technologies in Baltimore that did most of the initial work. I take nothing away from JK, without them there would be no cars. I came in after the first 2 crash tests, but I did observe the side impact testing. I did the RI package for Motorex. I did the inital conformance packages and actually every conformance package on about the first 50 cars.



Nismo Skyline said:


> Sean has done more for Skylines in the USA than
> anyone else.


I'm obsessed. Probably unhealthly so. Nismo Skyline is also obsessed. He has been a huge help in many, many areas. More places than anyone reading this will ever know.



Nismo Skyline said:


> As I have said numerous times, anyone can import Skylines. Just step up with about 750K to cover the start up costs and you can flood the market. You can even sell them for less than 10k per car to prove that Motorex was screwing everyone, but you will be losing about 15k per car doing it.


There is a market for cars. The price the market will bear, is the price the market will bear. I personally think - at the prices where Motorex was - about 2-3 cars a month. If the prices dropped significantly, then maybe 5 cars a month. But significantly would mean something like Canada where vehicles over 15 years old are exempt. Too bad here in the US its 21 years old for the EPA and 25 years old for the DOT.

By the time you buy the car in Japan. Pay taxes, deregistration, transport. Then load it on a ship. Ship it over. Clear customs, pay tarriff. Probably something like $15,000 US for a car. I think the Canadian stuff is about $20k Candian and up. You can check out www.gtrcanada.com for some prices . Legalization cost used to be about $16,000. So all up about $30,000 for an R32. At $30,000 you sell a few R32's. At $40,000 you sell more R33's.



Nismo Skyline said:


> I have a letter from the DOT with the Bond Release for it too. How many of those have you guys seen?


I have seen a lot of them. The bond release is an interesting document. If you read it, and take it at face value, it really says nothing. But that is the document the DOT gives to tell you the car is "legal".


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

swing said:


> You simply don't know that some 1996 model were actually made in 1995 which equipped with OBD1 system.


Then they would be listed as a 95. Are you really that ignorant? OBD-2 was the standard starting in '96, period. Every model listed as a 96 had to be OBD-2 compliant. One of the reasons the TT Z32 dropped 20 Hp in 96, the level of changes required to the ECU to keep the variable cams was enormous. So the variable cams were dropped and the engine lost 20 Hp as a result.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Zen31ZR said:


> Then they would be listed as a 95. Are you really that ignorant? OBD-2 was the standard starting in '96, period. Every model listed as a 96 had to be OBD-2 compliant. One of the reasons the TT Z32 dropped 20 Hp in 96, the level of changes required to the ECU to keep the variable cams was enormous. So the variable cams were dropped and the engine lost 20 Hp as a result.


this is true, but many nissans were converted to OBDII in 95. Nissan took the initative to go above and beyond the curve. I dont know if its for all the cars though.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

OBD-2 is just a bunch a crap!!! This is the auto makers control us and telling us what to drive. :lame: 
this is my .02 cents


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Then they would be listed as a 95. Are you really that ignorant? OBD-2 was the standard starting in '96, period. Every model listed as a 96 had to be OBD-2 compliant. One of the reasons the TT Z32 dropped 20 Hp in 96, the level of changes required to the ECU to keep the variable cams was enormous. So the variable cams were dropped and the engine lost 20 Hp as a result.


Wrong! 
Some 96 model which manufactured in 95 that equipped with OBD1 was officially announced as 96 model by Nissan. 
The model year showing up on registration paper state as a 96 too.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

swing said:


> Wrong!
> Some 96 model which manufactured in 95 that equipped with OBD1 was officially announced as 96 model by Nissan.
> The model year showing up on registration paper state as a 96 too.


lets see proof, cuz nissan started obdII in 95.


anyways who give a shit when OBDII start, its not the subject, get back on subject


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> lets see proof, cuz nissan started obdII in 95.
> 
> 
> anyways who give a shit when OBDII start, its not the subject, get back on subject


96skylineguy's GTS is an well example. 
I also want to hear some comment from the experts.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

I believe the OBDII system was designed for the US so foreign cars would have to come into compliance with them.



> To combat its smog problem in the LA basin, the State of California started requiring emission control systems on 1966 model cars. The federal government extended these controls nationwide in 1968.


http://www.obdii.com/connector.html#dates

If you look at 1995 many nissans where converted, some in 1994


So jdm cars wouldn't be in compliance till we converted them


for addition info read here 
http://www.obdii.com/background.html#Where



and the fact is.. 95 cars are listed as 95, hell if it sells in aug 05 its still considered an 06 car. they go up, not down genious


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

celm said:


> OBD-2 is just a bunch a crap!!! This is the auto makers control us and telling us what to drive. :lame:
> this is my .02 cents


OBD-2 was actually required to meet mandates set by the federal government. OBD-1 was not advanced enough.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

swing said:


> Wrong!
> Some 96 model which manufactured in 95 that equipped with OBD1 was officially announced as 96 model by Nissan.
> The model year showing up on registration paper state as a 96 too.


I'd also kinda like to know where the original title to this vehicle went. It'll have the correct year stated on the title paperwork. Assuming the Oregon certificate of title is correct, then the emissions paperwork is wrong. And, there's also that make of "Other".....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

swing, you can't fight us on this subject, we have given you several facts to back our statements. Read the obdII page i have provided. OBDII is an american standard for harder emmissions standards.. Foreign cars do not have this so when they come to the US, they have to be converted. You have been wrong bout almost everything, just dont pass opinions off as facts.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> I believe the OBDII system was designed for the US so foreign cars would have to come into compliance with them.


And who were the ones that wanted this enforced the auto maker who has politicians in there pockets. And you don’t take believe this is how the auto makers control what we drive


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

celm said:


> And who were the ones that wanted this enforced the auto maker who has politicians in there pockets. And you don’t take believe this is how the auto makers control what we drive


the poloticians in the state of California, and maybe the tree hugers please refer to my first post on this page.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

celm said:


> And who were the ones that wanted this enforced the auto maker who has politicians in there pockets. And you don’t take believe this is how the auto makers control what we drive



hahaha.... then protest it buy a bicycle..

How is it to the advantage of auto makers to increase emission standards? Its cost them more money to meet the regulations..Your conspiracy argument makes no sense.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> the poloticians in the state of California,.


OBDII is Federal , not State


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> OBDII is Federal , not State


i know but that is who started it.. which led to a federal law now.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

myoung said:


> hahaha.... then protest it buy a bicycle..
> 
> How is it to the advantage of auto makers to increase emission standards? Its cost them more money to meet the regulations..Your conspiracy argument makes no sense.


It's also done nothing for fuel mileage, either. A clean running engine is not necessarily the most fuel efficient. He's silly if he thinks emissions has anything to do with fuel mileage. An engine which provides good gas mileage does not always provide good emissions specs, as evidenced by the death of various lean-burn engine systems from the 70s and 80s. Hondas wonderful little high fuel mileage lean burn CVCC design couldn't make it past early 80s emissions standards...... There's a lot of NoX involved with high mpg engines.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

myoung said:


> hahaha.... then protest it buy a bicycle..
> 
> How is it to the advantage of auto makers to increase emission standards? Its cost them more money to meet the regulations..Your conspiracy argument makes no sense.


And who you think they pass that cost on to, the US consumer. They know we need vehicle .there is always someone getting there pockets lined.CA is one of the most populated states in the US, you know how many people they have in the house of representatives


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

OBD-II. Its On board diagnositics. What it does is monitor the emissions control systems on a vehicle.

OBD -II is not evil. Its not OBD-II's problem. It just checks up on the emissions control systems and it will notify the driver if it sees any problems.

Its not a conspiracy. Its the EPA trying to control and monitor emissions standards.

It was supposed to be implemented in 1994. The manufacturers couldnt get it working by then, so the government pushed it back to 1996. Even in 1996 most of the systems were not fully compliant. You didnt see systems that were fully compliant until about 1999.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

celm said:


> And who you think they pass that cost on to, the US consumer. They know we need vehicle .there is always someone getting there pockets lined.CA is one of the most populated states in the US, you know how many people they have in the house of representatives


have you looked at the auto industry lately, do you really know how many companies make a profit on their cars.. the foreign manus make a few grand, while gm and others make a few hundred if any money at all.. So their fixed cost are increasing, quality is cheaping and profit isn't moving. 

i believe cali has somehting like 51 reps.. soemthing like that.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> have you looked at the auto industry lately, do you really know how many companies make a profit on their cars.. the foreign manus make a few grand, while gm and others make a few hundred if any money at all.. So their fixed cost are increasing, quality is cheaping and profit isn't moving.
> 
> i believe cali has somehting like 51 reps.. soemthing like that.


They're still making a profit, they just aren't _growing_ as fast as they were. Any slowdown in growth really freaks these guys out. I mean, there's only so many vehicles people can buy each year. GM still has their 25% of the market, so they just need to chill out. This is just like the gas shortage in the 70s, people freaked out then too and dumped all their big engined cars in favor of poorly built small cars (Pinto anybody?) This too, shall pass.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow, did we get off topic or what.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tyndago said:


> OBD-II. Its On board diagnositics. What it does is monitor the emissions control systems on a vehicle.
> 
> OBD -II is not evil. Its not OBD-II's problem. It just checks up on the emissions control systems and it will notify the driver if it sees any problems.
> 
> ...


Kinda like OBD-1. I don't think all manufacturers were in compliance til 91 or so. GM led the way that time, as I recall. At least they had a version of OBD back in 86, IIRC.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

swing said:


> Wrong!
> Some 96 model which manufactured in 95 that equipped with OBD1 was officially announced as 96 model by Nissan.
> The model year showing up on registration paper state as a 96 too.


Give us an example of a Nissan that was sold as a 1996 model in the USA that doesn't have at least partial OBD-II compliance?

And Skylines don't count because they were never sold here.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I'd also kinda like to know where the original title to this vehicle went. It'll have the correct year stated on the title paperwork. Assuming the Oregon certificate of title is correct, then the emissions paperwork is wrong. And, there's also that make of "Other".....



The original japanese title went to the DMV/ODOT in Oregon... *coughs* since they re-issued me a new one *coughs*. As far as the stated year on the title the production year is 1996, the manufactured year is 1995 which is what the emissions control center wanted/needed to have to test the car, that made the car exempt from the OBD2 testing. Which is also why I will only deal in the 93-96 production year cars (R33). I will never have to deal with the OBD2, and to be honest I dont want to. And ONCE AGAIN I WILL STATE, and please pay attention this time... Since the Skyline model was never manufactured in the FRICKEN USA the federal databases from which the DMV will attempt to print from does/will not EVER have that model in its database they can not form print a document with that name. So they have to state the closest model which will properly represent the car, I told the inspector there that the CFR compares the car to the 300zx and the 240sx. So I dont know why they put "Other" on the title or the paperwork, maybe Zen you can come up with some other wonderful idea as to why since you seem to be stuck on this point. *sighs, giving up*.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

96skylineguy said:


> The original japanese title went to the DMV/ODOT in Oregon... *coughs* since they re-issued me a new one *coughs*. As far as the stated year on the title the production year is 1996, the manufactured year is 1995 which is what the emissions control center wanted/needed to have to test the car, that made the car exempt from the OBD2 testing. Which is also why I will only deal in the 93-96 production year cars (R33). I will never have to deal with the OBD2, and to be honest I dont want to. And ONCE AGAIN I WILL STATE, and please pay attention this time... Since the Skyline model was never manufactured in the FRICKEN USA the federal databases from which the DMV will attempt to print from does/will not EVER have that model in its database they can not form print a document with that name. So they have to state the closest model which will properly represent the car, I told the inspector there that the CFR compares the car to the 300zx and the 240sx. So I dont know why they put "Other" on the title or the paperwork, maybe Zen you can come up with some other wonderful idea as to why since you seem to be stuck on this point. *sighs, giving up*.


It says *NISSAN* on the back of the car. That is the *MAKE*. *MODEL* is a different story. What part of this don't you understand.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nismo Skyline said:


> Give us an example of a Nissan that was sold as a 1996 model in the USA that doesn't have at least partial OBD-II compliance?
> 
> And Skylines don't count because they were never sold here.


This one!!!









1996 Nissan C30KLP

im sorry, couldnt resist!


----------



## pimp1911 (Oct 22, 2004)

Love that staggered wheel setup on the Nissan C30KLP. :thumbup:


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

California titles do not even have the model of car on it. Just the make, year, vin, and the rest.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

tyndago said:


> California titles do not even have the model of car on it. Just the make, year, vin, and the rest.


FL is the same


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Joel said:


> This one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: nice one!

I am sure someone can find a 96 model outboard engine as well....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tyndago said:


> California titles do not even have the model of car on it. Just the make, year, vin, and the rest.


Sure, but look at the top of the 1st page again. _Make_ on the E-test is listed as "other". I could care less about the model.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

who cares, i want one of those haha...i heard they're fast..yea rite jp lol


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Kencapel said:


> who cares, i want one of those haha...i heard they're fast..yea rite jp lol


and who cares what you want we all want a skyline, doesn't mean we are goin to get one or if they are goin to be legal. that is the arguement right now, whether it will get legal or not.


----------



## RB_sauce (Aug 21, 2005)

*nothing new*

B.c. I've seen maybe 20 R33s 
http://www.revscene.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=315539
why the doubt?


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Since the Skylines are not listed an Original US manufactured vehicle there will be NO LISTING under the federal database for the Skylines models. Which means they have to manually go in and enter the only thing accepted by the system which is an make/model of "Other". There was no way around this because they have to enter the VIN listed on the title, and since that VIN will not match anything in their listed makes/models because of the length of the VIN they HAVE TO list it as "Other". Would you like the name of the Emissions Control Tech?

Joe Levonas
Air Emissions Technical Lead
(303) 404-XXXX

I am not going to list Joe's work number because without asking him 1st I dont want to put it in here, I dont think that would be cool. But he is the bossman for the facility and he is the one that makes the decisions as to what happens, what is allowed, and what is not.

I have been contacted by my guys at Garage Defend and there needs to be some clarification done on a previous post of mine. The "replacement" GTR that was supposed to be paid and shipped almost 2 weeks ago got put on hold because of the pending sale of 2 vehicles on my behalf and the purchase of 2 vehicles that I just got. The car does not belong to me just yet, but that will be taken care of on monday. I sold the GTS and my Eclipse in the last two weeks, and had to purchase a towing vehicle '03 Xterra and purchased a 91 300ZX for research purposes. So I just wanted everyone to know straight forward that the GTR is not mine just yet, just trying to get everything done in a timely manner is a pain in the ass. I am getting pulled in like 10 directions right now... heheh its not fun. I am going to post a few pictures of the eclipse right before I traded it in on the Xterra and a few pics of the 300zx.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

my question is, why are you sellin NON US LEGAL cars. Isn't that kind of illegal in itself since the law requires legalization of the cars before the sale of them.. I do remember something bout not being presents, for sale or transfering of any kind with our "exemption". Your customer do know they are illegal right.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

are we back to the GTS being legal/not legal. *sighs* I give up. The purchaser of the vehicle knows exactly what the deal is and we have already signed an agreement for any future issues that may come about. Since The purchaser and myself are now working together and they have already forwarded their intent to establish the RI for Skylines and I have set myself up as a broker I guess there is nothing more for me to say for a few months until everything gets moving forward again. I am tired of the constant second guessing and questioning, here is a few cool pics of 9 second's grand opening in Denver.














































This is me with the GTS....










If you have any questions or want to know the status let me know via my email address talk to you all later I probably wont be posting anything for some time to come.


----------



## GTR_Enthusiast (Nov 24, 2005)

*I dont know whats goin on anymore*

Ok Guys I don't even know if anyone is even checking this thread anymore but I've been sittin here for months just reading though every forum having to do with the GTR and how to import one into the states. I've never said anything. I live in Maine and have only seen 2 skylines on US Soil one sits at a tuner shop in a box trailer locked up in Portland the other one was owned by a guy who lived up in Northern Maine "Hickville". He got it in Canada. From what I understand he had it registered to his cousin or someone whom lived in canada so it was out of US control now he drove it all over maine for like 6 months straight before local police started questioning him. Well the end result was the car is now at customs and hes probably out 25K or so. I guess what I'm trying to say is eventually everyone ducking the radar is gonna get caught and what sucks is the guys like me and a few of you who really appreciate "Godzilla" are gonna screw it up and the DOT is just gonna get pissed stop allowing all RI on this beautiful automobile.


----------

